# Elektrik & Strom am Teich - Diskussion



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Norbert,
In deinem Beitrag steht etwas von Tauch-UVC und Betrieb illegal.
Was ist denn dann mit den Unterwasserpumpen, die an einer 220V Steckdose angeschlossen sind.
Ist der Betrieb auch illegal.
Bin kein Elektriker, deshalb die vielleicht dumme Frage.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Küstensegler (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo Udo,

ich bin zwar weder Norbert, noch Elektriker kann dir aber sagen, dass Unterwasserpumpen mit 230V(220V) nichts
im Schwimmteich zu suchen haben. 
Da sind nur Niederspannungspumpen zulässig.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## krallowa (11. Mai 2017)

Moin Udo,
hier mal ein Auszug aus einer Anleitung für eine 230V Pumpe
 
Also, alles gut solange keiner im Wasser ist.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Heißt also wenn ich ins Wasser muss, muss die Teichpumpe aus gemacht werden.
Ich habe mir damals einen FI-Schalter von einem Elektriker setzten lassen.


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Heißt also wenn ich ins Wasser muss, muss die Teichpumpe aus gemacht werden.


wenn die pumpe mehr wie *12V* Wechselspannung oder *30V* Gleichspannung hat dann musst du ausschalten (am besten den Stecker ziehen)

ein Luftheber kann weiterlaufen, wird ja nur mit Luft betrieben (die Luftpumpe dazu muss aber auch nach VDE sicher aufgestellt sein )
es darf aber auch keiner in das Loch fallen


----------



## anz111 (11. Mai 2017)

Bei mir steht der Stecker auch im Pumpenschacht 
Wird morgen geändert. Gute Hinweise des Herrn Jorek. Solche Fotos kann ich bei 9 Grad Wassertemperatur auch posten


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Naja Tosa, die 7000 kg Kies hast du ja nicht von NG sondern das hast Du wohl selber ausgedacht und wenn Du keine Pflanzen willst, schon mal an einen großen Flachbildschirm gedacht



Stimmt, von Naturagard hätte der sein sollen, Mist, jetzt weiß ich endlich wo der Fehler war.
Ich hatte Pflanzen, genau solange wie mir die Fische dran verreckt sind! Als die weg waren ließ es nach. Zum Leidwesen meiner Frau und meiner Tierärztin, aber beide haben es heute verstanden. War auch sehr lecker die zu entsorgen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (11. Mai 2017)

... Und all die super Bastlvorschläge, bei denen dann hinter her garantiert niemand Verantwortung übernimmt.

Mal die Bilder vom Rhabanus angesehen? Ich sag immer sehr schöne Anlage, wirklich und ehrlich!
Der Elektrokasten im betonierten Filterraum, man sieht das an einem der letzten Bilder, ist garantiert eine riesen gaudi, wenns mal knallt. Ein bisschen Wasser zum reinstellen und dahinten in der Ecke anfassen.
Was wird wohl der Rhabanus sagen, wenns mal einem seiner Kinder die Haare aufstellt.

Eine Firma wird dann vor Gericht gezerrt, der Internetwissenschaftler verschwindet hinter seiner IP-Adresse


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Der Elektrokasten im betonierten Filterraum, man sieht das an einem der letzten Bilder, ist garantiert eine riesen gaudi, wenns mal knallt. Ein bisschen Wasser zum reinstellen und dahinten in der Ecke anfassen.



ist immer noch die Frage wer das so installiert hat. ich denke es war nicht der Teichbauer. Meinst du das mit der Filtersteuerung???

Tja, das ist die Frage der Fragen. Warum legt man dort nicht noch 1 Reihe Betonschalsteine drauf und macht das dann vernünftig? oder baut diese z.B. ausserhalb des Filterkellers an?


----------



## 4711LIMA (11. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ist immer noch die Frage wer das so installiert hat. ich denke es war nicht der Teichbauer. Meinst du das mit der Filtersteuerung???



Wo siehst Du in meinen Zeilen Spielraum zum Denken? Das ist ein Bild, da gibt's nichts zu interpretieren.
Und warum glaubst Du also dass das nicht der Teichbauer war?
Der Rhabanus hatte ein Komplettpaket, er schreibt er wollte nicht experimentieren, er hatte einen Teichbauer, er hatte nicht NG.


----------



## 4711LIMA (11. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Tja, das ist die Frage der Fragen. Warum legt man dort nicht noch 1 Reihe Betonschalsteine drauf und macht das dann vernünftig?



Meinst Du dass es einen Unterschied macht, wenn dich der Stromschlag nicht auf Hüfthöhe sondern 25 cm höher trifft?
Ich glaub das nicht


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du in meinen Zeilen Spielraum zum Denken? Das ist ein Bild, da gibt's nichts zu interpretieren.
> Und warum glaubst Du also dass das nicht der Teichbauer war?
> Der Rhabanus hatte ein Komplettpaket, er schreibt er wollte nicht experimentieren, er hatte einen Teichbauer, er hatte nicht NG.



woher weißt du das es der Teichbauer war? Bei dem Teichbauer gehört die Steuerung nicht mit zum Auftrag. Die vermittelt er nur. Das Elend kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung! Zudem hatten Rhabenus und ich den gleichen Teichbauer, von daher kann ich mir das denken!


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Meinst Du dass es einen Unterschied macht, wenn dich der Stromschlag nicht auf Hüfthöhe sondern 25 cm höher trifft?
> Ich glaub das nicht



wenn noch eine Reihe Steine oben drauf wäre könnte man die Steuerung höher als das Teichniveau anbringen, oder?


----------



## 4711LIMA (11. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> woher weißt du das es der Teichbauer war? Bei dem Teichbauer gehört die Steuerung nicht mit zum Auftrag. Die vermittelt er nur. Das Elend kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung! Zudem hatten Rhabenus und ich den gleichen Teichbauer, von daher kann ich mir das denken!



Du hoffst dass es nicht der Teichbauer war, ich sage nur, dass es nicht NG war.

Die von ThorstenC in seiner Unwissenheit immer zitierte VDE Vorschrift besagt, dass es u.A. in einem abgesperrten Bereich sein muss der nur durch befugte Personen erreichbar ist. Das steht nur nicht in seinem Schulbuch.
Und wer wem was vermittelt ist unerheblich wenns am Ende Ärger gibt.

Egal, mein Job is dass nicht, ich will hier nur mal aufgezeigt haben, dass die diversen Vorschläge und Beratungen schnell gemacht sind aber von einem Nichtfachmann schwer oder gar nicht vom Wahrheitsgehalt eingestuft werden können.

Ansonsten freu ich mich gerne über die Pflänzchen im Teich oder bewundere dem __ Knoblauchkröte seine Seerosen - der ist für mich hier im Forum der größere Held!


----------



## tosa (11. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Du hoffst dass es nicht der Teichbauer war


bei mir war er es nicht, dabei war ich nicht. deswegen das ich denke das er es nicht war. Aber das kann nur Rhabenus erklären.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> nur durch befugte Personen erreichbar ist.


auch da ist ersichtlich das die Filterkellerabdeckung noch nicht erstellt wurde, danach dürfte es schwerer für die Kids werden ranzukommen, aber auch das ist Rhabenus seine Aufgabe und war mit Sicherheit nicht Auftragsbestandteil. Aber warten wir was Rhabenus als Bauherr dazu sagt. 



4711LIMA schrieb:


> freu ich mich gerne über die Pflänzchen im Teich


das kannst du auch, für mich geht halt die Koihaltung vor, wir fanden die auch schön, aber Gesundheit vor Schönheit. Und die Fische wollten wir nicht abgeben.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> __ Knoblauchkröte


Ja, seine Postings sind immer wieder schön, aber Seerosen fressen meine Fische zum Frühstück.


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Mai 2017)

Morg, morg, ihr Lieben.
Hier gehts ja ganz schön zur Sache. Nicht gedacht, dass Teichjunkis so lebhaft sein können .... 

Bei dem Rhabanus seinen Teich war die (Lieferung der) Filtersteuerung mit im Angebot des Teichbauers. Die Installation des Kastens hat aber der Rhabanus gemacht. 
Steuerungskasten, Sicherungskasten (der ist in der angrenzenden Raumecke), Luftpumpen sind alle an der höchstmöglichen Stelle im Filterkeller installiert worden.
Aus ästhetischen Gründen sollte der Filterkeller nur unwesentlich höher als Teichniveau sein, darum auch kein Filterhaus (und keine zusätzliche Steinreihe).

Alle eure Punkte haben wir damals beim Bau und E-Verdrahtung hoch und runter diskutiert. In der Garage sind die Vorsicherungen des Filterkellers inkl. eines Fehlerstromschutzschalters. Im euren skizzierten Worst-Case-Scenario löst der FI bereits aus, wenn bei den Kids sich die Haare um 2° nach oben bewegen.

Baulich habe ich noch zwei "Schießscharten" im Filterkeller, da sollen mal die Räder für die bewegliche Abdeckung langfahren. Da würde das Hochwasser dann ins umgebende Gelände abfließen. 

In meiner DFMEA ist das von euch beschriebene Szenario als _remote_ beschrieben worden. Wohne in der Einflugschneise eines Flughafens. Mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit, wie mein Filterkeller plötzlich geflutet wird*, stürzt ein Flattermann auf mein Haus und begräbt mich.
_
* schaut mal bitte in meine Doku. Ich wäre wirklich interessiert zu wissen, was zu einer abrupten Flutung führen könnte. Gebrochenes Gehäuse des EBF? Verlust der Klemmwirkung einer Verbindungsmuffe? Materialermüdung des Luftheberschachts? Herausbrechen eines Betonsteins, der als Grenze FK-Teich fungiert? _


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Bei dem Rhabanus seinen Teich war die (Lieferung der) Filtersteuerung mit im Angebot des Teichbauers. Die Installation des Kastens hat aber der Rhabanus gemacht.
> Steuerungskasten, Sicherungskasten (der ist in der angrenzenden Raumecke), Luftpumpen sind alle an der höchstmöglichen Stelle im Filterkeller installiert worden.
> Aus ästhetischen Gründen sollte der Filterkeller nur unwesentlich höher als Teichniveau sein, darum auch kein Filterhaus (und keine zusätzliche Steinreihe).
> 
> Alle eure Punkte haben wir damals beim Bau und E-Verdrahtung hoch und runter diskutiert. In der Garage sind die Vorsicherungen des Filterkellers inkl. eines Fehlerstromschutzschalters. Im euren skizzierten Worst-Case-Scenario löst der FI bereits aus, wenn bei den Kids sich die Haare um 2° nach oben bewegen.



Hallo Rhabanus, erst mal, ich hoffe Du nimmst das an dass ich Dir nicht zu Nahe treten möchte, ich hab das nur als Beispiel aufgegriffen, dass es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen privaten Baumassnahmen und Lieferungen einer Firma mit entsprechender Haftung.

Und im Ernstfall wird ein Staatsanwalt kommen der einen Sachverständigen einlädt un der wird Dir dann aufzeigen dass Du Dich nicht an gültige Bauvorschriften gehalten hast. Und vor Gericht wird man Dir, obwohl ich kein fachliches Wissen als Anwalt habe, vorhalten, dass Du gewusst hast, dass es gegen die Normen verstösst.... Vorsatz heisst das glaube ich bein den Paragrafenjunkies.

Aus meiner beruflichen Praxis könnte ich Dir erzählen, dass wir jeden Tag mit Vorschriften und Normen, ausgereizt Firmenvorschriften, etc. zu tun haben die oft keiner mehr versteht und oft völlig sinnlos sind.... aber diese Vorschriften sind verbindlich.
Ich sag manchmal, wenn man die Normenreiter machen lässt, gibts an den Alpen (ich bin da geboren) obenrum irgendwann einen Schutzzaun, ein Lichtgitter und bei der Streif in Kitzbühl 3 Notaustaster wenn man runterfährt


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Baulich habe ich noch zwei "Schießscharten" im Filterkeller, da sollen mal die Räder für die bewegliche Abdeckung langfahren. Da würde das Hochwasser dann ins umgebende Gelände abfließen.


zudem würde dein Teichniveau auch brutal abfallen, denn die zusätzliche Fläche Filterkeller würde allein schon zu einem Abfall des Teichniveaus führen, denn die Wassermenge ist immer noch gleich, aber die Fläche hätte sich vergrößert!


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Mai 2017)

Hi Lima,
hab wirklich erstmal geschluckt als ich meinen Namen und das skizzierte Szenario gelesen hab ....
Aber das hier ist ein Forum und manche Sachen eben schonungslos. Alternative ist, nach Nord-Korea zu gehen, da gibt´s nur eine richtige Meinung .... 

Ich arbeite auch in einer Bude, wo alles und jedes reglementiert ist - und wo ich mittlerweile auch ~ 50% der Sachen nicht mehr verstehe. Auf jeder Geschosstreppe wurde vor einem Jahr ein Schild angeschraubt "NO MOBILES ON STAIRS" und noch ein durchgestrichendes Handysymbol darüber, für die, die an der Pisastudie am Rand der Gaußkurve lagen ....

Ich bin eher für den Einsatz gesunden Menscherverstands. Sohnemann ist letztens auch auf der Abdeckung für die Biotonne rumgeklettert. Da gibts dann ne Belehrung, usw. Ich denke, Leute zu sensibilisieren, dass es eben Gefahren gibt und sie diese intuitiv wahrnehmen.

Ein Beispiel noch zum Schluss: In Deutschland ist alles reglementiert. DIe Neubausiedlungen auf dem neusesten Stand der Technik, Abstandsflächen, k-Werte, regenerative Energieerzeugung auf dem Dach ...... Ich kenne keinen, der zu seinem Jahresurlaub in ein Neubauviertel fährt. Da gehts dann nach Italien, windschiefen Häusern mit bunten, x-mal reparierten Biberschwanzdacheindeckungen, engen Gassen und Bergpfaden, wo manchmal kein Geländer am Abgrund ist. Jeder, wie er möchte. Und wie er sich gegen Fingerpointing absichern möchte ....

Lg Michael


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Mai 2017)

Michael, ich geb Dir ja recht, sogar vom Herzen her in allen Punkten. Dass ich mich hier mal überhaupt so zu Wort melde hat ja garnichts mit Deiner Elektrik zu tun sondern mir ist, um es nochmals deutlich zusagen die Klugscheisserei vom ThorstenC soweit auf die Nerven dass ich wie bereits geschrieben über ein Forumverlassen nachdenke, weils keinen Spass macht wenn hier unqualifizierter Schmarrn als Wissen verkauft wird.


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Mai 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ja ThorstenC ......    ...... Viele Aspekte von ihm sind sehr bereichernd.


Michael, das ist alles in Ordnung, es geht mir ausschliesslich um die Art wie das abläuft - das gezeter und gehetze von ThorstenC stört mich. Wenn er was gutes zu sagen hat, gerne doch - wir leben in einer Demokratur, da darf und soll jeder was sagen, aber nicht so.
Und ehrlich, wenn ThorstenC eine persönliche Fede mit NG hat soll er grosses Geld in die Hand nehmen, die Firma verklagen, 10 Jahre seines Lebens verschwenden und sollte er dann am Ende Recht bekommen, dann kann er gerne hier hinstellen und mit einem Stück Schlauch wedeln und sagen: schaut her, das haben mir die falsch verkauft. Wenn das alles nicht ist, dann Klappe halten.... und das mach ich jetzt auch, irgendwann muss es auch wieder gut sein.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2017)

Ich habe keine Fehde mit NG.
Ich bin eher ein Fan von Natur und Garten.
Der Norbert von NG ist ein sehr netter Mensch und hat meine Hochachtung.

Und ja....ich kritisiere...oder bemerke etwas..zu NG und zu anderen Dingen auch.
Das mache ich gerne- alls im netten Ton konstruktiver Kritik.
Genauso wie Norbert meine Filtertechnik kritisierte.
Das ist völlig in Ordnung.
Leider hat er mir im NG Forum zum Thema TF  oder Skimmer oder DinVDE  nicht auf  meine auch hier zuvor gestellten Fragen beantwortet.

Generell finde ich pers. gepumpte Filtersysteme ab einer gewissen Teichgrösse....ineffizient von den auf den m3  bezogenen Energieeinsatz.
Leider geht der Trend bein Filter und Pumenbau hin zu sehr effizienten Systemen...
Ich hatte auch Motorpumpen...keine billigen. ..Messner eco tec 2 plus...
Da lag ich bei 10W je 1m3/h.

Und wenn Du dich lustig machst über verlinkte Leseproben von Fachbüchern zum Thema DinVDE, dann lache ruhig weiter.
Es ist aus Urheber-rechtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt
Kopien der Originale zu veröffentlichen.
Übrigens bin ich diesbezüglich vollends der Auffassung von Norbert.
Elektoinstallationen unterhalb der Wasserlinie im Filterkeller habe ich niemanden empfohlen.
Ich rate davon ab.
Es gibt immer eine bessere Lösung.

Wenn Dich, Lima meine Beiträge in jeder Form stören, dann tut es mir leid.
Du kannst Dich gern in nettem Ton sachlich beteiligen.
Oder....wenn es gar nicht mehr auszuhalten ist,  werden die Moderatoren sicher einer Bitte deinerseits entsprechen.

Ebenso hatte NG meiner höflichen Bitte im NG Forum entsprochen.

Ich lasse mir nicht das Wort von Dir verbieten. Die Zeiten hatte ich mal.vor 30 Jahren.
So lange ich konstruktiv und sachlich bleibe ist alles im Rahmen. Dieser Tröt hier wurde von Kreuzi erstellt, weil er nicht zufrieden war.
Es gibt eben von den Forenwissenschaftern immer mehrere Standpunkte und Meinungen.
Damit muss man leben können.
Ebenso mit konstruktiver Kritik.

Verklagen...so ein unsachlicher...Q..
NG hat auch gute Ideen....Konzepte.
Auch wenn ich techn. anderer Meinung bin.


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Mai 2017)

Schön, dass dieses Thema nun eigenständig ist. Hab gleich paar Fragen. Vielleicht gibt es doch paar User, die sich mit der VDE auskennen?

Die relevante Spec für unsere Anwendung müsste die
*   DIN VDE 0100-702 VDE 0100-702:2012-03

   Errichten von Niederspannungsanlagen
   Anforderungen für Betriebsstätten, Räume und Anlagen besonderer Art – Becken von Schwimmbädern, begehbare Wasserbecken und Springbrunnen*
sein, oder?



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> ....die außerhalb des Teiches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut werden.



Frage 1: ein Teich soll ja immer höher als das Gelände gebaut werden, damit es bei einem Starkregen keinen Nährstoffeintrag aus dem umgebenden Gelände gibt.
Sagen wir mal, ich baue den Teich 10cm höher als Gelände. Nun ordere ich den NG externen Pumpenschacht Best nr. 47041 bzw. 47047, jeweils mit einer Tiefe/Höhe von 50cm. Dann müsste ich - wenn ich kein bergiges Gelände habe, wo ich ihn elegant verstecken kann - immer eine Box in meinem Garten haben. OK, ich könnte sie noch elegant mit Erde anhäufeln und auf die Rampe Rasen säen. Siehe Bild:

 

Im NG-Katalog sind zwei Bilder abgebildet, die aber einen ebenerdigen Einau zeigen. Hhhmm, finde ich nicht gut. Hier sollte klar der Hinweis auch optisch herauskommen, dass UK Pumpe mindestens OK Wasserstand sein sollte. Oder gibt es Ausnahmen im freien Feld (quadratische Abnahme der Wasservolumens mit dem Abstand)? Wie haben User, die nach NG gebaut haben, das gelöst?
(Thema "Illegalität" )

Frage 2: Wie zählt ein separater Raum neben einem Bassin? Z.B. ein Pausenraum neben einer öffentlichen Schwimmhalle direkt neben dem Becken? Es gibt eine massive Mauer zum Becken. Sind in diesem Raum Mindestabstände einzuhalten?
Wenn nicht, wie ist das in meinem Filterkeller? Er ist baulich vom Teich abgetrennt, es gibt keine Verbindung.

Frage 3. Natürlich ist das Wasser durch durch den hydrostatischen Druck auch in meinem FK präsent. Dort aber in Gerätschaften, die untereinander mit Verbindungselementen verbunden sind. (In Norberts externen Pumpenschacht ist das Wasser ja auch in der Pumpe präsent - sogar 10 cm neben der 220V stromführenden Kupferleitung). OK, LH-Schacht, EBF, Biotonne, Standrohrkammer sind oben offen. Für einen Lebensmüden (oder mental einfach Gestrickten) besteht die Möglichkeit, sich umzubringen (wenn er die richtige Leitung zum Anfassen findet vorrausgesetzt). Wenn dieser Keller verschlossen ist, ist doch alles in Butter, oder?



Norbert Jorek schrieb:


> Wenn die falschen Verbindungen aufgehen, wird (der) Keller in 10 - 15 Sekunden bis zum Stromkontakt geflutet.



Frage 4: Welche Verbindungen sind hier gemeint? Ich kann nur von meinem Keller ausgehen. Dort ist alles mit 200er ¿ (Ironie) Flexmuffen verbunden. Die runterzubekommen sollte ein Kraftakt sein. Ich müsste dazu einige EInbauten verschieben bzw. einen 2. Mann bitten, mir zu helfen. Wenn die Schraubkraft nicht ausreicht - ich musste schon 1...2 x nachziehen - tropft es eben. Ruckzuck ist das Wasser im Boden bzw. an meiner Entwässerung des Kellers verschwunden. Materialermüdung sollte auch in einen Riss desselben auslösen und damit zum Tropfen resultieren.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Und im Ernstfall wird ein Staatsanwalt kommen der einen Sachverständigen einlädt un der wird Dir dann aufzeigen dass Du Dich nicht an gültige Bauvorschriften gehalten hast. Und vor Gericht wird man Dir, obwohl ich kein fachliches Wissen als Anwalt habe, vorhalten, dass Du gewusst hast, dass es gegen die Normen verstösst.... Vorsatz heisst das glaube ich bein den Paragrafenjunkies.



Frage 5: Auf meinem Grundstück kann ich doch elektrische Anlagen installieren, Strippen ziehen, Glühbirnen austauschen usw. - auch wenn die Anbieter der Dinge mir das absprechen wollen. Verstehe ich auch - Produkthaftungsgesetz heisst das, und sie wollen im Ernstfall ihren Hintern retten. Jetzt habe ich mit Hilfe des Forums rausgefunden, dass die richtige Spec die VDE0100-702 ist. Ich kann sie noch nicht einmal lesen, müsste erstmal 46,41€ investieren, um sie lesen zu dürfen.
Und jetzt soll ich vom Gericht für Vorsatz abgeurteilt werden? Bezahlt mir der Richter wenigstens ein Exemplar der VDE, damit ich wenigstens weiss, was meine Schuld war?

Freue mich auf eine anregende Diskussion. 

Michael


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo Michael, vorweg, ich bin Maschinenbauer und kein Elektriker oder Elektroniker. Unser Job bringt es heute aber mit sich, dass man sich zwangsweise in beiden Welten bewegen muss.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Frage 3. Natürlich ist das Wasser durch durch den hydrostatischen Druck auch in meinem FK präsent. Dort aber in Gerätschaften, die untereinander mit Verbindungselementen verbunden sind. (In Norberts externen Pumpenschacht ist das Wasser ja auch in der Pumpe präsent - sogar 10 cm neben der 220V stromführenden Kupferleitung). OK, LH-Schacht, EBF, Biotonne, Standrohrkammer sind oben offen. Für einen Lebensmüden (oder mental einfach Gestrickten) besteht die Möglichkeit, sich umzubringen (wenn er die richtige Leitung zum Anfassen findet vorrausgesetzt). Wenn dieser Keller verschlossen ist, ist doch alles in Butter, oder?



Die VDE, die hier immer wieder rangezogen wird, zuletzt vom ThorstenC aus dem Schulbuch, schreibt auch, dass im Bereich von 2 Meter diese elektrischen Anlagen eben so verschlossen sein müssen, dass ein unbefugter und ungeschulter nicht rankommt. Wie das dann ausgestaltet ist, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Durch Deckel oder Türen, mit Schloss oder Spezialschrauben, und, und und....
Was in meinen Augen so schlecht ist, ist wenn hier eben nur die Hälfte berichtet wird, das führt ja dazu dass ein unbedarfter Leser meint, ja, das mach ich so wies der ThorstenC schreibt, das klingt vernünftig, ist es dann aber nicht.




Rhabanus schrieb:


> Frage 5: Auf meinem Grundstück kann ich doch elektrische Anlagen installieren, Strippen ziehen, Glühbirnen austauschen usw. - auch wenn die Anbieter der Dinge mir das absprechen wollen. Verstehe ich auch - Produkthaftungsgesetz heisst das, und sie wollen im Ernstfall ihren Hintern retten. Jetzt habe ich mit Hilfe des Forums rausgefunden, dass die richtige Spec die VDE0100-702 ist. Ich kann sie noch nicht einmal lesen, müsste erstmal 46,41€ investieren, um sie lesen zu dürfen.
> Und jetzt soll ich vom Gericht für Vorsatz abgeurteilt werden? Bezahlt mir der Richter wenigstens ein Exemplar der VDE, damit ich wenigstens weiss, was meine Schuld war?



Ob Du auf Deinem Grundstück machen kannst was Du willst weis ich nicht aber vermutlich hat jeder schon mal gehört, dass Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafen schützt.
Hier gehts weniger um Produkthaftung sondern um eine Haftpflicht im Schadensfall. Und wer sich als Firma nicht an geltendes Gesetz und Normen hält, steht dann u.U. schlecht da. Betonung auf mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass Du auch privat im Schadensfall nicht so leicht auskommen wirst...... wobei das alles völlig unwichtig ist!!
Ich hab 4 Frauen zu Hause, eine Grosse und 3 in der Zwischenzeit fast Grosse, einen Hund und eine Katze (alle männlich zum Ausgleich) Der Gedanke, dass wegen ein paar Kabeln hier ein Drama passiert ? Ich möchte keine meiner Lieben begraben müssen, Du auch nicht, oder?
Und jetzt komm ich noch mal um die Kurve zurück auf meinen Verärgerung auf den ThorstenC, (dann zum letzten mal), weil er eben Halbwahrheiten durch weglassen von Informationen vorträgt und die wenns dumm läuft zu so einem Drama führen können. Und ich bin überzeugt, der ThorstenC meint das nicht so und er will und kann auch nicht die Verantwortung für einen tödlichen Unfall übernehmen, also alles einfach mal von Abstand sehen.

Du schreibst auch wo etwas, dass Du einen FI in der Garage montiert hast. Gut, aber das ist hier vollkommen nebensächlich weil Du eben zu knapp am Wasser bist. Leite auch nicht irgendetwas von einem Foto aus einer Zeitschrift ab, das sind vermutlich Werbebilder und keine Bauanleitungen. MeinSchiff von TUI ist auch nicht meines wenn ich dort eine Reiseprospekt kostenlos erhalten habe. Normen und Vorschriften sind in unserem Land nicht diskussionsfähig, die sind so, egal ob das verständlich ist oder nicht.
Und nochmals zum FI und deren Sicherheit. In meinen Betrieb gibts eine Werksinstandhaltung die alle 6 Monate jede elektrische Ausrüstung auf Funktionsfähigkeit prüfen müssen, das ist gesetzlich so vorgeschrieben. Das ist eine unglaublicher Aufwand, wir haben 1,4 MW elektrische Anschlussleistung, da gibst dann einiges zu tun, teure Messgeräte, Mitarbeiterschulung, Kennzeichnung von jedem losen Kabel, egal obs ein Drucker, ein Bildschirm, ein Handgerät oder eine stationäre Laseranlage ist. Im Schadens bzw. Unfallfall wird das sofort herangezogen, hatten wir zum Glück noch nie, ich kenn aber Fälle....
Und jetzt sieh Dir Dein zu Hause an, wann prüfst Du Deinen FI und auch das restliche Equipment ob er auch wirklich auslöst und alles in Ordnung ist? Nun, so wie alle anderen auch, nämlich wahrscheinlich nie, das ist nicht üblich und es gibt keine Vorschrift dazu. Dein Auto bringst Du zum TÜV weil Du musst, darum gehen auch die Bremsen meistens wenns drauf ankommt.

Und nochmals zum Schluss mein persönlicher Wunsch, lassen wir doch mal alles was NG ist aussen vor, ich bin damit glücklich, andere nicht. Das Forum ist nicht dafür da über NG zu richten sondern doch dafür, dass wir uns über unsere Teich freuen können und wenn jemand ein Problem oder Problemchen hat zu helfen.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte 2 legale Quellen  verlinkt.
Es sind zwar nur Leseproben von Fachbüchern.....
Dort ist aber die Bereichseinteilung definiert.
Das Problem....für die Erfüllung dieser Norm ist der Bereich 1:
2m um das Becken in 2m Höhe über dem Becken.

Diese Variante kann eine Auslegung meinerseits sein-Vorsicht alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.
Baulich getrennte Keller und verschlossene Keller sind a. unterhalb des Bereiches 1.

Wenn das Kellerchen 2m entfernt ist dann Bereich 2.

Vernünftige Elektroinstallation in den entsprechenden Schutzklassen etc. vorausgesetzt.
Trocken aufgestellte Motorpumpen entsprechender Schutzklasse unterhalb Wasserlinie möglich.

Unterhalb Wasserlinie muss man immer mit Flutung rechnen. Murphis Law.....
Da haben Steckdosen, Steuerungen  nix zu suchen.
Wer das nicht möchte, kann ggf. mit Konsequenzen rechnen bei Schäden dritter.
Der Tod wäre da noch billig. Jahrelang Pflege eines Behinderten etwas teurer.... (Achtung bittere Ironie)

Letztendlich schützt Unwissenheit und Fahrlässigkeit vor Strafe nicht.

Das gute Argument.zur DIN VDE kam mehrfach zu Recht von Norbert-NG In Bezug auf Filterkeller ffür Schwerkraftfilter.
Speziell mein FK ist nicht laut NG VDE konform.

NG verkauft auch Pumpenschächte für trocken aufgestellte 230V Pumpen.
Diese benötigen ebenfalls irgendwo eine Steckdose.
Und es ist rechtlich gesehen das gleiche wie mein massiver Filterkeller.
Deswegen ja auch meine Frage(n) an Norbert zur DInVDE konformen Bauweise der NG Pumpenschächte.
Wenn diese legal aufgestellt werden können,  dann auch ein Keller für Schwerkraftfilter.
Ebenso zu den auf den Stegen direkt montierten TF.

Ich will damit NG nicht  schlecht machen, hetzen oder anprangern.
Ich wollte nur wissen, wie es rechtlich sauber und besser geht als bei mir.
Und da ist NG sicher sattelfester und kann helfen.

Wenn ich als Internetwissenschaftler in einem Forum eine mangelhafte Elektroinstallation sehe, weise ich daraufhin. Manchmal will es gehört werden..manchmal nicht.
Einfache Dinge wie z.B eine für Erdkabel zulässige Giessharz- oder Schrumpfmuffe für 25€ sind oft "zu teuer".
Da wird gesucht....ob es noch billiger geht.....
Manchmal freut es mich, wenn jemand hört und die zuvor vom "Fachmann" installierten  Steckdosen und Verteilungen doch wieder neu installieren lässt..

Vor ein paar Jahren...starb in meiner Gegend ein Kind. Auf dem Weg zum Pool. Das klassische Verlängerungskabel und die neben dem Pool stehende Sandfilteranlage.
Alles sehr unwahrscheinlich gewesen.....

Elektroinstallateure gibt es überall...mit aktueller DIn VDE 0100..
.......
4711Lima:
Sorry, dass ich NG wieder erwähnte. Ich habe nuneinmal mit NG angefangen und auch dort Tips, Hinweise und Kritik bekommen.
Das finde ich gut.
NG ist für mich in vielen Dingen eine tolle Firma und die könnten doch abschließend sattelfest. nettwerweise sagen, wie es 100% VDE konform ist.

Deine tolle BauDoku kennen wir ja auch. Das meine ich wirklich.
Wie hast Du das in Deinem Schacht mit den 3Stück  230V Pumpen gelöst?
Steckdosen, Verteilung? Absicherung, Erdung ?
Und wie die   beiden 12v Pumpen für die gepumpten Skimmer und NG Filter auf der 230V Seite angeschlossen
Vermutlich bist Du beruflich näher an handfesten Informationen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

@ Rhabanus
Warum willst du die Pumpe extern und über Null aufstellen? Das verlangt kein Mensch, auch nicht die VDE.

Bitte nicht verwechseln: Elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel! Steckdosen dürfen nicht in den Pool (Bereich 0), Pumpen dagegen schon!

Damit ein FI anspricht, empfehle ich, den Teich zu erden. Wenn es eine gute Kapillarsperre gibt, wird das Wasser gegen Erde isoliert.


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Damit ein FI anspricht, empfehle ich, den Teich zu erden.


bestimmt mit einer Metallplatte,  V2A


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

Nimm eine Edelstahlgewindestange. Stell sie hin, lege sie hin.
Mit einer Schlauchschelle machst du die Leitung fest und packst das Ganze in Innotec.


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Mit einer Schlauchschelle machst du die Leitung fest und packst das Ganze in Innotec.


isoliert das denn ned wieder? oder doch nur die Schlauchschelle


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Mai 2017)

In den  Bereich 0 und 1 darf  nichts mit 230V installiert sein.
Nur Kleinspannung 12 Wechsel ode bis 30V Gleichstrom.
Pumpenschacht oder Fikterkeller in 2m Entfernung vom Bereich 0 ist der Bereich 2.
Und auch dort sind Schutzmaßnahmen Vorschrift.
NG würde doch sonst solche Pumpenschächte nicht anbieten.
4711Lima hat doch auch  vermutlich es ordentlich gelöst.
--------
Im allgemeinen:
Es werden vermutlich viele Dinge   verkauft im Pool bereich, die gehen gar nicht....irgendwo im Kleingedruckten der Poolpumpe steht:  vor dem Baden Stecker ziehen.
Macht kaum einer....
Geht es schief,  ist jemand tot.

Was ist eigentlich mit meinem Whirlpool.....
230V. PUMPE. Heizung.  Abdeckplatte vorne bekommt ein 3jähriges Kind weggezogen....
-------
Wie schon mehrer hier erkannt haben:
Es mag zwar viele Wege geben. Im Ernstfall haftet derjenige, der entgegen Vorschriften installiert oder betrieben hat.
------
Wie schon manche erkannten..man kann pumpen und auch einen TF oder Ebf komplett ohne Strom betreiben.
Ebf von Genesis
TF gab es mal ein Modell mit hydr. Antrieb der Trommel über den Wasserdruck..
Das geht alles.mit Wasser und Luft und vermutlich sehr effizient.
und
Selbst in Zone 0 und 1 installierbar.
---------
Nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel mit den Halbwahrheiten.
Ich kann in gewissen Bereichen nur auf den örtlichen Elektriker  verweisen. Mit der Darstellung meiner Steuerung und Programmierung mag es ja noch gehen....
Nur das macht Sinn und die Kosten dafür sind geringer als eine Durchsicht am PKW....


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> In den Bereich 0 und 1 darf nichts mit 230V installiert sein


Den Satz kannst du so nicht stehen lassen  !
Hat Lima schon mehrfach gesagt , immer alles im GANZEN betrachten und hier wiedergeben !
Siehe auch hier


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Bitte nicht verwechseln: Elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel! Steckdosen dürfen nicht in den Pool (Bereich 0), Pumpen dagegen schon!


Was ist eigentlich mit meinem Whirlpool..... Siehe oben !


mitch schrieb:


> isoliert das denn ned wieder?


Jawolla
IRONIE AN


mitch schrieb:


> Metallplatte


Im Kopf , bin ich dann auch geerdet ?


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

> isoliert das denn ned wieder? oder doch nur die Schlauchschelle


Warum? :grübel
Du sollst nur die Schlauchschellen-Leitungs-Kombi isolieren. Ein Schrumpfschlauch, wie er bei Muffen verwendet wird, geht auch. Kupfer unter Wasser geht wahrscheinlich nicht lange gut. Oder du führst alles in Edelstahl aus.



> Was ist eigentlich mit meinem Whirlpool..... Siehe oben !


Im Bereich 1, das ist unter und über der Badewanne,  sind u.a. Whirlpooleinrichtungen erlaubt.

Gib es Elektriker unter uns? Wir müssen uns hier nicht mit Halbwissen zufrieden geben!


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo Teichinteressent !
Du hast auf meinen Schnipsel geantwortet , der sagt ja das aus ! Blöd geschrieben , vielleicht !
Frage : 
Was ist mit meinem Wihrlpool ?
Meine Antwort : siehe Oben !
Da ist deine von dir verfasste Antwort ! 
*Bitte nicht verwechseln: Elektrische Anlagen und Betriebsmittel! Steckdosen dürfen nicht in den Pool (Bereich 0), Pumpen dagegen schon!*
* Völlig richtig !*


----------



## Teich4You (13. Mai 2017)

Ihr habt ja alle Recht und ich will auch nicht dass meine Frau oder die des Nachbarn irgendwann kopfüber im Teich hängt, aber meint ihr wirklich das wir uns hier klein klein an den Regeln und Normen für Unternehmen und Unternehmer aufhängen sollten?

Wir sind hier im privaten "Raum" und wollen und können doch gar nicht so einen Aufwand betreiben. Ich bin froh das man als privater noch Spielraum im Leben hat. Sonst müsste man wahrscheinlich 90% der Teiche und anderen Dinge Zuhause aus dem Verkehr ziehen, weil sie irgend eine Norm verletzen.
Wenn man sich an diesem Thema so aufhängt, dann dürfte man auch kein Auto mehr fahren. Was ich da jeden Tag an Fahrverhalten auf der Autobahn erleben darf ist 250% mal schlimmer als alle Elektronik an Teichen zusammen.

Meine Aussage ist aber bitte nicht gleich zu setzten mit einer Sorglosigkeit bei der Installation von Elektronik.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

> ..., aber meint ihr wirklich das wir uns hier klein klein an den Regeln und Normen für Unternehmen und Unternehmer aufhängen sollten?


Stop! Die Regeln sind für/auf Alle anzuwenden.
Wenn du etwas wissen willst/mußt, zeige ich dir gerne den richtigen Weg. Immer her mit den Fragen.

@ rhabanus
Ich will nochmal die Fragen in #23 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/555515/ aufgreifen.

Dein Zitat '....die außerhalb des Teiches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut werden.' geht in die Hose.
Das Original lautet nämlich : Denn er verkauft Schwerkraft-Filter, die außerhalb des Teiches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut werden.
Das kannst du nicht einfach auf Anderes anwenden.

Frage 2: Wie zählt ein separater Raum neben einem Bassin?
Die Bereiche 0, 1 und 2 enden an Wänden und Türen. Du kannst in benachbarten Räumen alles tun oder lassen.

Der Filterkeller ist dann erst einmal kein Becken, sondern ein Raum. Außer FI-Schutz für Steckdosen, braucht nichts weiter beachtet zu werden. Befindet sich in diesem aber ein Becken, sieht das ganz anders aus.
Über die Definition könnte man jetzt streiten. Ist ein Aquarium auch ein Becken? ;-)
Zeig mir ein Bild deines Filterkellers!
Befindet sich der FK neben dem Teich, ist wieder die VDE 0100-702 anzuwenden.

Frage 3: Wenn dieser Keller verschlossen ist, ist doch alles in Butter, oder?
Filterkeller im Nachbarraum ist kein Becken, also unrelevant. Ansonsten siehe 2.

Frage 4: Welche Verbindungen sind hier gemeint?
Darauf möchte ich nicht antworten. Die Frage stammt ja aus dem Thema 'Naturagart-Schwimmteich umbauen....... HELP ME!!!'.
Da ist so viel Halb- bis Unwissen unterwegs.

Frage 5: Deine Zeilen zur Produkthaftung ignoriere ich mal. Das ist für mich deine Auslegung.

Welche VDE genau brauchst du bzw. was willst/mußt du wissen?


----------



## Andre 69 (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Gib es Elektriker unter uns?


Brauchst nicht ! "Für den Hausgebrauch doch völlig in Ordnung !
Mal was zum lesen ! Wer will !


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

so, ich kenne mich nun gar nicht mit sowas aus, habe aber gerade mal in mein Badezimmer geguckt..... also die Steckdosen dort sind keine 2m über der Fussbodenhöhe, und auch keine 2m vom Waschbecken, von der Toilette entfernt. Wenn ich an die Ursprungsplanung denke sollte neben der Badewanne mal ursprünglich eine Waschmaschine stehen. Ich glaube die lief auch mit Strom. Ist das dann alles entsprechend der VDE oder gilt hier wieder eine andere VDE die Schutzzonen die für z.B. Teiche gelten deutlich reduziert?


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

Keine Panik, es ist ganz einfach.

Zwischen Steckdosen und Badewanne und Dusche mit Duschtasse müssen 60cm liegen, der Rand jeweils. Da ist nämlich der Schutzbereich 2 zu Ende. Waschtisch und Toilette sind unrelevant.
In welche Höhe die Steckdosen ist belanglos.

Wenn der Kunde später die Waschmaschine neben die Wanne stellt, ist das mir/allen dabei egal.

Bei Teiche ist es etwas anders. Da dürfen Steckdosen in mindestens IP X2 im Bereich 2, Abstand zum Teich 2 Meter, installiert werden.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?



ja, wo ist der Unterschied ob mein 800l Whirlpool im Badezimmer im 1. OG ausläuft oder am Teich meine Steckdosen oberhalb des Teichwasserspiegels (als Beispiel 50cm oberhalb) installiert sind und vor Regen etc. geschützt sind?


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

Das vergleichst du tatsächlich?
Ob ein Whirlpool ausläuft, ist der VDE wurscht! Es geht darum, ob im normalen Betrieb Gefahren entstehen können.

Du kannst bei dir die Steckdose vom Flur verlängern und dann den Fön in der Badewanne benutzen. Deine Dummheit. Laut VDE 60cm von der Wanne.
Du kannst die Steckdosen am Teich 2 Meter unter der Erde vergraben, Hauptsache sie sind 2 Meter vom Teich entfernt. Punkt. Und genau so installieren wir.

Was jemand denkt, ist bei den Vorschriften völlig uninteressant.
Jetzt du wieder. ;-)


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob im normalen Betrieb Gefahren entstehen können.


welche Gefahren entstehen denn bei einem separaten Filterkeller der 1,5m vom Teich entfernt ist und alle Steckdosen sich oberhalb des Teichniveaus sind. Alle Membranpumpen ca. 40cm oberhalb des Teichniveaus sind, somit nichts mit dem Teich selbst bei einer Leckage in Berührung kommt, aber lediglich als Beispiel 50cm von den 2m fehlen? Ich suche da gerade eine Logik, ich weiß, ist schwer bei der VDE.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

> welche Gefahren entstehen denn bei einem separaten Filterkeller der 1,5m vom Teich entfernt ist und alle Steckdosen sich oberhalb des Teichniveaus sind.


Steckdosen sind in einem Abstand ab von 2 Metern zu installieren. Punkt. Über/unter Teichniveau unwichtig.

Ich muß mal sehen, ob hier auch dieses Fadenmaß wie bei der Dusche angewendet werden kann.
Sprich, wenn der FK 1,5m entfernt ist, der Keller aber 1 Meter tief ist, könnte ich Steckdosen 0,5 Meter unter der Oberkante Filterkeller installieren.
Baue deine Steckdosen an der dem Teich abgewandten Seite an, alle schick.

Steckdose - Installation nicht in Bereich 2
Membranpumpe - Betriebsmittel in Bereich 2 wenn IP X2
Wie hoch/tief die Pumpe steht, unwichtig. Seitlicher Abstand ist entscheidend.

VDE ist ganz einfach.


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

mach mal, würde mich selber mal interessieren.....

bisher habe ich es so verstanden (korrigiere mich gerne):
bis 2m vom Teich weg, 2m über Teichniveau.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Punkt. Über/unter Teichniveau unwichtig.


aber ist schon etwas schwachsinnig, oder? ich suche gerade irgendeinen sinnvollen Grund dafür.... eine Aussage wie z.b. grundsätzlich über Teichniveau und mindestens 1m entfernt könnte ich verstehen, aber so verstehe ich den Grund dafür gar nicht mehr.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

> ... eine Aussage wie z.b. grundsätzlich über Teichniveau und mindestens 1m entfernt könnte ich verstehen, ...


Hab ich doch gesagt, zwei Meter seitlich. Gefällt dir aber auch nicht. :grübel Teichniveau unwichtig!

Auch wenn du es nicht verstehst: Setze die VDE um und gut ist!

Bezüglich Höhe und seitlicher Abstand sieh dir den Anhang an. Hat mir ein Kollege geschickt.


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Auch wenn du es nicht verstehst: Setze die VDE um und gut ist!


geht nicht, dann müßte ich meine Schwerkraftanlage abreissen, die Filter wieder pumpen, 2m vom Teich wegstellen, oder 2m hoch über Teichniveau installieren. Also warte ich auf den Staatsanwalt und lege schonmal die Rechnung vom Elektromeisterbetrieb raus!


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Dein Zitat '....die außerhalb des Teiches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut werden.' geht in die Hose.
> Das Original lautet nämlich : Denn er verkauft Schwerkraft-Filter, die außerhalb des Teiches unterhalb des Wasserspiegels eingebaut werden.
> Das kannst du nicht einfach auf Anderes anwenden.


1:0 für dich. Hab ich wirklich unsauber zitiert.
Habe auch gerade nch mal in die NG-Unterlagen geschaut. Habe mich wohl auch getäuscht. Konstruktionsabsicht ist wohl, dass die Pumpe unter Wassernivea steht.
"Die Pumpe sollte stets unterhalb des Wasserniveaus platziert werden, da die meisten Pumpen nicht selbstansaugend sind."  Quelle

Das heisst dann, dass es VDE-konform ist, wenn die Pumpe in einer Stecker/Steckdosenverbindung innerhalb des Schachtes installiert wird? 
Es soll vermieden werden, dass jemand Pumpe und Teichwasser gleichzeitig anfassen kann? Was ist aber, wenn der Teich nun ausläuft, oder viel trivialer, es ist Starkregen, der externe Pumpenschacht ist geflutet und die Kids laufen barfuss durchs nasse Gras - eine defekte Pumpenelektrik vorrausgesetzt?


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

Sorry, aber auf diesem Niveau wollte ich keine Fachgespräche führen.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum bei einer gepumpten Version die Steckdose woanders sitzt!


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> orry, aber auf diesem Niveau wollte ich keine Fachgespräche führen.


ich bin leider nicht vom Fach und grübel gerade was hinter einer Festlegung der Grund ist. Für alles gibt es einen Grund. Wenn Leute was grundlos festsetzen ist das deren Entscheidung. Ich kenne viele Sachen die grundlos festgesetzt wurden, aber bei genauerem Hinterfragen diesem nicht standgehalten haben. Einige davon wurden auch bereits geändert. Und VDE ist nichts anderes als eine privatrechtliche Organisation die sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat Standards festzulegen. Da gibt es als schönes weiteres Beispiel den Beuth-Verlag, der lebt nur davon das er gegen Geld diverse Standards entwickelt, teilweise auch sehr substanzlos. Es steht jedem frei dort ein angemessenen Beitrag zu leisten, auch wenn er von der Materie (wie in meinem Fall) keine Ahnung hat.


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum bei einer gepumpten Version die Seeckdose woanders sitzt!


ich habe Schwerkraft, der Filterkeller ist 1,5m weg vom Teich, mit einem Haus überbaut und die Steckdosen sind alle auf VDE-Mass an der Wand installiert (ich glaube 110cm vom Boden).


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Mai 2017)

> Das heisst dann, dass es VDE-konform ist, wenn die Pumpe in einer Stecker/Steckdosenverbindung innerhalb des Schachtes installiert wird?



Hallo,
unterhalb/oberhalb ist belanglos!

Steckdosen im Abstand von 2 Metern in IP X2.
Betriebsmittel wie Pumpen/Membranpumpen in Bereich 0 (im Wasser) in IP 68, im Bereich 1 (Beckenkante bis 2 Meter) in IP X5, ohne Strahlwasser in IP X4.

@ tosa
Ist das Ganze in einem Haus, gibt es keine Abstände. An Wänden und Türen enden die Bereiche.
VDE-Mass gibt es nicht. Steckdosenhöhen sind nur Empfehlungen. Gebaut wird, was der Kunde verlangt. Braucht er Lichtschalter 20 cm über dem Boden, kriegt er die auch.

Ich sehe in diesem Thema sehr gut,  was hier für ein Unwissen unterwegs ist.
Es ist kein Problem, ich kläre gerne auf. Es gibt aber auch Dinge, da muß ich mich selbst belesen oder mich erkundigen.


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Frage 2: Wie zählt ein separater Raum neben einem Bassin?
> Die Bereiche 0, 1 und 2 enden an Wänden und Türen. Du kannst in benachbarten Räumen alles tun oder lassen.
> 
> Der Filterkeller ist dann erst einmal kein Becken, sondern ein Raum. Außer FI-Schutz für Steckdosen, braucht nichts weiter beachtet zu werden. Befindet sich in diesem aber ein Becken, sieht das ganz anders aus.
> ...



Überblicksbild des FK kannst du hier finden: click
Müsste nochmal nachmessen, vielelicht habe ich Glück und die Steuerung sowie der Sicherungskasten sind 2m vom Teich weg und damit VDE-konform.

Bleiben nur noch die oben offenen Becken. Biotonne, LH-Schacht, EBF könnte man oben verschließen. Standrohrkammer wäre Mist, da will ich öfters mal abschiebern, das macht viel Arbeit da dauernd was zu öffnen und zu schließen.

ALs finaler Status ist ja der FK oben verschlossen. Da kommt so leicht keiner ran. Und ich könnte fürs Gewissen noch paar einlaminierte Warnschilder anbringen: Gelber Hintergrund, schwarzer E-Blitz.

Also sind es im Endeffekt 2 unterschiedliche Sachen. a) VDE-Abstände und b) das von Norber Jorek skizzierte 10 sekündige Vollaufen des Filterkellers weil irgendeine Verbindung aufgeht .....


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich sehe in diesem Thema sehr gut, was hier für ein Unwissen unterwegs ist.
> Es ist kein Problem, ich kläre gerne auf. Es gibt aber auch Dinge, da muß ich mich selbst belesen oder mit erkundigen.


super, ja, nicht jeder ist Elektromeister. Und danke für deine Hilfe und Unterstützung!!!



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ist das Ganze in einem Haus, gibt es keine Abstände. An Wänden und Türen enden die Bereiche.


aber ein Filterkeller (auch ohne Haus drüber) wäre doch wenn gemauert eine Wand, oder? Das dumme ist natürlich das weitere wasserführende Behälter in diesem Filterkeller sind, bei mir zb. durch Gitterroste mit einer deutlich höheren Belastungsgrenze als üblich verschlossen.

hier mal ein paar der alten Bilder.... vor dem Umbau


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
die Festlegung des Bereeichs für feuchte Zonen kann doch nur einen einfachen Hintergrund haben: wie unterbinde ich die maximale Fehlerspannung bei einem Fehlerstrom knapp unterhalb der Auslösegrenze?
Dass sich daraus nicht klare Regeln für eine E-Installation im Filterschacht ergeben, ist logisch. Ich finde Torstens Einwände gut, und im Falle eines Unfalls etc werden seine Bedenken auch von den Gutachtern zitiert. Dennoch sind sie nicht durch die VDE geregelt... .
Es zeigt sich immer mehr in der Praxis, dass hier Empfehlungsbedarf ist, und dass Regelwerke nicht alle Situationen abdecken.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

Hab mir mal eben den FK angeschaut.
Steckdosen und die Verteilung müssen in IP X2 ausgeführt werden und eben 2 Meter weg vom Wasser.
Heißt auch, Steckdosen mit Klappdeckel, die Verteilung sieht bei dir schon nach IP 54 aus. Die Kabelverschraubungen sind dicht?



> Bleiben nur noch die oben offenen Becken. Biotonne, LH-Schacht, EBF könnte man oben verschließen. Standrohrkammer wäre Mist, da will ich öfters mal abschiebern, das macht viel Arbeit da dauernd was zu öffnen und zu schließen.


Biotonne, LH-Schacht und EBF sind keine Becken. Damit findet keine VDE Anwendung. Auch der Filterkeller an sich ist kein Becken!



> Also sind es im Endeffekt 2 unterschiedliche Sachen. a) VDE-Abstände und b) das von Norber Jorek skizzierte 10 sekündige Vollaufen des Filterkellers weil irgendeine Verbindung aufgeht .....


Ja.

Ich hoffe, etwas für Aufklärung gesorgt zu haben.



> Es zeigt sich immer mehr in der Praxis, dass hier Empfehlungsbedarf ist, und dass Regelwerke nicht alle Situationen abdecken.


Da gebe ich dir recht.
Wenn die VDE eingehalten wird, hast du aber schon einen großen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht.

@ tosa
Danke für das Kompliment, bin gar kein Meister. Wende das Wissen aber tagtäglich an.
Hast du mal ein Bild deines aktuellen Filterhauses?
Wand ist übrigens Wand, Material wäre wieder egal.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Steckdosen und die Verteilung müssen in IP X2 ausgeführt werden und eben 2 Mter weg vom Wasser.


wie???
das reicht wenn die Steckdosen 2m weg sind, nicht der Filterkeller? d.h. es reicht wenn ich innerhalb des Filterkellers die Steckdosen von der einen auf die gegenüberliegende Wand verlege?


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Heißt auch, Steckdosen mit Klappdeckel, die Verteilung sieht bei dir schon nach IP 54 aus. Die Kabelverschraubungen sind dicht?


das sollte eigentlich klar sein und auch jeder berücksichtigen.


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, etwas für Aufklärung gesorgt zu haben.


danke für deine Mühe!!!


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

Ein Filterkeller ist kein besonderer Bereich!
Darum ist VDE einfach. Halte die 2 Meter ein und gut ist!

Steckdosen mit Klappdeckel haben IP 44, aber nur wenn Deckel geschlossen. Sonst nur IP 21, das interessiert wiederum nicht.



> danke für deine Mühe!!!


Immer wieder gerne.

Denkst du an die Bilder des FK? Danke


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Denkst du an die Bilder des FK? Danke


mache ich morgen aktuell


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> also die Steckdosen dort sind keine 2m über der Fussbodenhöhe, und auch keine 2m vom Waschbecken, von der Toilette entfernt


Es gibt ja auch mehrere VDE's ! Es gilt nur die Richtige zu finden und umzusetzen !
Deswegen ,
 Immer einen Fachmann zur Rate zu nehmen ! 
 Lesen ! Der erste Satz impliziert verschiedene VDE's !

Irgendwo stand auch Mal hier HAFTUNG !


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich immer mehr in der Praxis, dass





teichinteressent schrieb:


> Steckdosen mit Klappdeckel haben IP 44, aber nur wenn Deckel geschlossen. Sonst nur IP 21, das interessiert wiederum nicht.


Das interessiert schon nur , gibt es hier einen Unterschied ! 
Elektrofirma als Errichter und WIR als Betreiber !


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

@ andre69
Ich muß mal ganz direkt fragen: Hast du eine spezielle Frage oder willst du Chaos verbreiten?

Natürlich gibt es mehrere VDE, wie bei der StVo.
Die Richtige am Teich ist nun mal die VDE 0100-702!



> Der erste Satz impliziert verschiedene VDE's !


Interpretierst du hier etwas hinein? Was meinst du genau?

Wenn ich schreibe, Steckdosen mit Klappdeckel haben IP 44, aber nur wenn Deckel geschlossen, dann glaube das auch!
Da verstehe ich dein, 'das interessiert schon' nicht.

Wer seine Anlage VDE-konform errichten will, kann mich gerne fragen.
Das Glauben überlassen wir mal den Leuten, die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Jetzt versteh ich dich nicht ! Ich bin doch voll auf deiner Seite ! Du gibst doch alles richtig wieder !


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Interpretierst du hier etwas hinein? Was meinst du genau?


Nein ! In dem Link steht ,
"Begehbare Wasserbecken und Becken von Schwimmbädern werden in der VDE 0100-702 ähnlich wie Bade- und Duschräume in drei Bereiche eingeteilt. "
Ich habe doch nur auf Tosa geantwortet ! Er mit seiner WM ! Verständlicher ?

Mit , "Steckdosen mit Klappdeckel haben IP 44, aber nur wenn Deckel geschlossen. Sonst nur IP 21, das interessiert wiederum nicht."
Hier hab ich zur Haftung geschrieben ! Dich als Errichter interessiert das nicht ! Als Betreiber aber eben schon !


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Die Regeln sind für/auf Alle anzuwenden.


Schon klar, aber baue ich meine Anlage nun nach Norm oder päng, macht keinen Unterschied für mich persönlich. VDE hin oder her, die regelt nur die Haftung im Schadensfall wie ich das verstanden habe. Schützt aber auch nicht vor Fehlverhalten. Und hier liegt der aus meiner Sicht größere Risikofaktor. Daher wundert es mich ehrlich das hier seitenweise diskutiert wird ob eine Steckdose nun 5cm mehr oder weniger in irgend einem Radius liegt.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

Achso, es ging um die Waschmaschine. 

Gerade bei WM-Steckdosen erlebe ich das sehr oft. Steckdose 60 cm von der Wanne weg. Der Kunde stellt die WM dann aber direkt neben die Wanne, das Bad ist aber auch nicht größer.
Keiner macht dabei etwas falsch, kein Elektriker und auch der Kunde nicht.

Ich mach jetzt mal eine Frage draus: Sind eingentlich echte Unfälle mit Strom bekannt, wo in der in der Installation FI/FI-LS eingesetzt sind?


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> macht keinen Unterschied für mich persönlich.


Da ist aber eben ein Problem ! Das ist ein öffentliches !!!! Forum und deswegen muss man es so schreiben ! Sonst verklagt noch Einer Teichint... Weil der gesagt ( öffentlich geschrieben) hat ....! Der ist doch vom FA...!
Es gibt hier mehrere Sachen !
Errichter , Betreiber und Haftung sind alle verschieden !


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

> VDE hin oder her, die regelt nur die Haftung im Schadensfall wie ich das verstanden habe. Schützt aber auch nicht vor Fehlverhalten.


Haftung im Schadenfall? Wahrscheinlich weißt du es nicht besser.
Die VDE-Normen wovon wir hier reden, beinhaltet die Regeln, nach denen elektrische Anlagen errichtet werden müssen. (Mal mit wenigen Worten beschrieben.) Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Im Ernstfall würde eben geschaut werden, ob die Anlage diesen Regeln entsprach/entspricht.
Beim Auto wird ja auch zuerst geschaut, ob TÜV bzw. Verkehrstüchtigkeit vorlag.

Keine Vorschrift schützt vor Fehlverhalten!

Was sollte denn in der Vorschrift für Steckdosen stehen, wenn du mit Maßen nicht klar kommst. Etwa 2 Meter +/- 10%? 

Verklagen. Ha ha.
Ich gebe lediglich Wissen weiter, was Jedermann in der VDE nachlesen kann.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Sind eingentlich echte Unfälle mit Strom bekannt, wo in der in der Installation FI/FI-LS eingesetzt sind?


Definitionsfrage ! So blöd es klingt ! Löst ein FI aus ist ....         Ein Anw.... Sagt  da vielleicht Unfall , wir vielleicht Vorkommnis !


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> "Begehbare Wasserbecken und Becken von Schwimmbädern werden in der VDE 0100-702 ähnlich wie Bade- und Duschräume in drei Bereiche eingeteilt. "
> Ich habe doch nur auf Tosa geantwortet ! Er mit seiner WM ! Verständlicher ?





teichinteressent schrieb:


> Achso, es ging um die Waschmaschine.
> 
> Gerade bei WM-Steckdosen erlebe ich das sehr oft. Steckdose 60 cm von der Wanne weg. Der Kunde stellt die WM dann aber direkt neben die Wanne, das Bad ist aber auch nicht größer.
> Keiner macht dabei etwas falsch, kein Elektriker und auch der Kunde nicht.
> ...



naja, ich ziehe mal den Vergleich und will mal den Hintergrund so einer Regelung verstehen.
Nehmen wir den Fön, den kann ich mit der daneben liegenden Steckdose durchaus in ein Waschbecken wo Wasser drin ist legen.
Nehmen wir die Waschmaschine die durch einen techn. Defekt aus Versehen stromführend ist und man selber liegt in der Wanne und stützt sich an der Waschmaschine zum aussteigen ab.
es gibt soviel Beispiele

Dazu den Bereich 1 bei Teichen, wo cm-genau auf die 2m abgestellt wird.
Von daher ja auch meine Frage:
die teichseitige Wand ist 1,5m vom Teich entfernt, die gegenüberliegen 5m. auf der teichnahen Seite darf ich keine Steckdose bauen, auf der gegenüberliegenden darf ich? dazwischen ist ausser etwas Filtertechnik nichts weiter verbaut, also auch keine Trennwand etc..


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> naja, ich ziehe mal den Vergleich und will mal den Hintergrund so einer Regelung verstehen.


Unfälle zu vermeiden !
Oder meinst du den Hintergrund ,das es für Schwimm ...usw und Bäder ....usw verschiedene VDE's gibt ? 
Ansonsten ist alles hierzu geschrieben ! Goldene Lätter wird's nicht geben ! i


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Mai 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Definitionsfrage ! So blöd es klingt ! Löst ein FI aus ist .... Ein Anw.... Sagt da vielleicht Unfall , wir vielleicht Vorkommnis !



Da stellt sich erst mal die Frage, warum hat der FI ausgelöst. Aus Spaß löst der nicht aus. 
Also liegt ein Fehler vor, oft sind es auch nur Kriechströme, doch auch diese können gefährlich werden. 

Fehlerquelle ausschalten und dann löst de FI auch nicht mehr aus. 

Bin zwar auch kein absoluter Freund der VDE, aber wenn es um Sicherheit geht, sollte man sich auch dran halten


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Unfälle zu vermeiden !
> Oder meinst du den Hintergrund ,das es für Schwimm ...usw und Bäder ....usw verschiedene VDE's gibt ?
> Ansonsten ist alles hierzu geschrieben ! Goldene Lätter wird's nicht geben ! i


ist mir klar mit den Unfällen.
aber wo ist der Unterschied mit der Entfernung der Steckdose für die Waschmaschine und der vom Teich.

Und wenn du meinst das alles geschrieben ist, beantworte mir doch einfach die Frage, vielleicht ist es dann plausibler für alle Beteiligten und Bügel nicht alles ab. Nur weil es dir vielleicht klar ist können andere doch noch Fragen haben. Wenn es dir klar ist gebe eine klare Antwort!


tosa schrieb:


> Dazu den Bereich 1 bei Teichen, wo cm-genau auf die 2m abgestellt wird.
> Von daher ja auch meine Frage:
> die teichseitige Wand ist 1,5m vom Teich entfernt, die gegenüberliegen 5m. auf der teichnahen Seite darf ich keine Steckdose bauen, auf der gegenüberliegenden darf ich? dazwischen ist ausser etwas Filtertechnik nichts weiter verbaut, also auch keine Trennwand etc..


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Man ist es heute wieder schwer .
Du sprichst von Fehler , ein Anderer von "echten" Unfällen ,ich von Vorkommnissen und ein Rechtsgelehrter von Unfall !


tosa schrieb:


> aber wo ist der Unterschied mit der Entfernung der Steckdose für die Waschmaschine und der vom Teich.


Im Gefährdungspotential !
WM Steckdose 


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Steckdosen sind in einem Abstand ab von 2 Metern zu installieren


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

> aber wo ist der Unterschied mit der Entfernung der Steckdose für die Waschmaschine und der vom Teich.


Ich weiß es auch nicht.
Weil du mit 2 Meter Abstand wahrscheinlich schon in der Küche stehst. Darum, du kennst die Vorschrift. Setze sie um!
Fragst du dich auch jedesmal, warum dort ein 30er-Schild steht und fährst weiter 50, weil du es nicht verstehst?

Wenn wir Fön und Waschbecken nehmen, dürfte es in einem Haus nur Strom oder Wasser geben, nie gleichzeitig.
Waschmaschine hat technischen Defekt: Spannung am Gehäuse wird über PE abgleitet - FI löst aus.
PE ist unterbrochen und Spannung am Gehäuse sind schon zwei Fehler gleichzeitig. Du fäßt an und er FI löst aus.

Was wird cm-genau abgestellt? Die Steckdose darf erst ab 2 Meter-Punkt beginnen!
Deine Wand ist 1,5 m vom Teich weg, rücke also noch 50 cm weiter und gut ist. Auf der anderen Seite sind es 6,5 Meter, auch gut.
Trennwände spielen keine Rolle, es geht um die eigentliche Entfernung.
Und frage mich bitte nicht, warum das so in der VDE steht. Ich habe sie nicht gemacht. Ich setze sie aber um!

So, ihr könnt jetzt noch tagelang weiter philisophieren. Ich halte mich da weitgehend raus.
Ich muß ja auch mal irgendwann an den Teich!

Hat jemand spezielle Fragen zur VDE-konformen Elektroinstallation seiner Teichanlage, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> es geht um die eigentliche Entfernung.


danke, die Antwort habe ich gesucht!

also dürfte @Rhabanus seine Teichsteuerung VDE konform installiert sein, sofern er dort jetzt noch eine Abdeckung drüber baut.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Man ist es heute wieder schwer .
> Du sprichst von Fehler , ein Anderer von "echten" Unfällen ,ich von Vorkommnissen und ein Rechtsgelehrter von Unfall !
> 
> Im Gefährdungspotential !
> WM Steckdose


wir reden aneinander vorbei, und von daher ist das gerade sinnbefreit.

ich habe mir echt diesbezüglich Gedanken gemacht.... aber lass gut sein.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

Zur Anlage von @ rhabanus habe ich hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/555614/ schon etwas geschrieben.
Eine Abdeckung ist für die VDE unrelevant, sie kann ja entfernt/aufgeklappt werden. Es ist also egal, ob er eine Abdeckung hat oder nicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2017)

Bei mir hat Gestern der FI meiner Teichunterverteilung ausgelöst.

Das lag an einem Verlängerungskabel...bin beim Abreissen...es kam eine Regenhusche und das Kabel hing mit.der Steckdose nach unten.
Vermutlich Feuchtigkeit der Kabeleinführung entlang...
Selbst mit FI ist der Auslösestrom sehr unangenehm und kann zu weiteren Folgen führen.
Mich persönlich hat es ein paar Mal im Leben erwischt. ...Murphys Law...
Einmal auch ohne das der völlig intakte Fi auslösten
Zeit zu kurz  oder Strom knapp unter 30 mA.....
Im Wasser will man sowas nicht erleben.

Deswegen. ..VDE einhalten...Fachfirma...


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da ist aber eben ein Problem ! Das ist ein öffentliches !!!! Forum und deswegen muss man es so schreiben ! Sonst verklagt noch Einer Teichint... Weil der gesagt ( öffentlich geschrieben) hat ....! Der ist doch vom FA...!
> Es gibt hier mehrere Sachen !
> Errichter , Betreiber und Haftung sind alle verschieden !


Und das glaubst du wirklich?  Zuhause ist nur einer verantwortlich und zwar der Betreiber. Wenn der Alles nach Vorschrift gemacht hat geht es weiter zum Installateur oder Hersteller. Bin ich Betreiber und und Installateur in einem ist es ganz allein mein Problem. Das Forum hat damit nun gar nichts zu tun. 
Daher sehe ich zu als Betreiber das alles sicher installiert ist und trage die Verantwortung und Pflicht das keiner auf mein Grundstück kommt und die Familie davon fern bleibt und eingewiesen ist. Ob da nun alles nach Norm ist spielt da für mich keine Rolle. Für MICH!  
Und nochmals, das heißt nicht das ich für großflächige Risiken bei der Installation bin. Aber eben alles im nach meiner Ansicht sinnvollen Rahmen. Mein Heim, meine Regeln, meine Verantwortung.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Das Forum liegt hier in keiner Verantwortung ! 
Einer vom Fach , hat eine Verantwortung  wenn er eine öffentliche Aussage tätigt !


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Tosa !
Zitierst du mich bitte richtig !
Gefährdungspotential --- ist die Antwort auf das darüber !
WM Steckdose -- dazu steht die Antwort drunter !
Ich bin dann raus !


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2017)

Wenn jetzt ein Elektriker an den


tosa schrieb:


> die teichseitige Wand ist 1,5m vom Teich entfernt, die gegenüberliegen 5m. auf der teichnahen Seite darf ich keine Steckdose bauen, auf der gegenüberliegenden darf ich?


Da dein Filterhaus bestimmt nicht nur 2 Seiten hat und auch zum Teich eine Wand steht hat sich a schon jede Diskussion darüber erledigt da seperater Raum und sollte die Wand zum Teich offen sein dann b kannst du ja auch an die Wand gehen zwischen der die bei 1,5m und der die 5m vom Teich entfernt musst halt noch 50 cm von der 1,5m Wand weg bleiben.
Wie das dann ausschaut wenn deine Filter offen sind 
Aber da gab es ja die 3 großen Regeln vor Arbeiten an elektrischen Anlagen.
1. Stromlos machen
2. Vor Wieder einschalten sichern.
3. Spanungsfreiheit überprüfen


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

Ich komme nicht an den Teich ... 

Mein Zitat in deinem Beitrag bezog sich auf einen Filterkeller. Richtig.
Da du jetzt von einem Filterhaus redest, ist das also ein eigener Raum. Damit enden sämtliche Bereiche an Wand/Tür.
Angenommen, zwischen Teich und Filter ist 1 Meter Abstand und die Tür zeigt zum Teich, dann kannst du gleich im Raum neben der Tür mit der Installation beginnen. Lichtschalter vielleicht.
Aber, Du mußt ein Restwandstärke von > 6cm einhalten. Heißt, wenn ich teichseitig ein Loch ins Haus bohre, darf in 6cm Tiefe keine Leitung sein.



> Aber da gab es ja die 3 großen Regeln vor Arbeiten an elektrischen Anlagen.


Mmh, ich könnte schworen, es sind 5, in Worten FÜNF.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Mmh, ich könnte schworen, es sind 5, in Worten



Erstens ! In Ruhe einen Kaffee trinken !
2,3,4
Fünftens ! In Ruhe eine rauchen ! 


SORRY DER MUSSTE SEIN ! 
ES IST EIN THEMA .....
ARBEITEN AN ELEKTRISCHEN Anlagen sollten von Fachleuten ,oder mit Fachleuten ausgeführt werden !


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Da du jetzt von einem Filterhaus redest, ist das also ein eigener Raum. Damit enden sämtliche Bereiche.



also wäre ein gemauerter Filterkeller @Rhabanus ein eigener Raum? Somit würden alle Bereiche enden. Auch der Filterkeller @Teich4You wäre dann ein eigener Raum... sofern mindestens 6cm Wandstärke vorhanden sind!


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2017)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Das Forum liegt hier in keiner Verantwortung !
> Einer vom Fach , hat eine Verantwortung  wenn er eine öffentliche Aussage tätigt !


Eine benannte Elektofachkraft hat außerhalb des Unternehmens für seine Aussagen zu diesem Thema zu haften?  Wusste ich nicht. Wo steht das? Oder meinst du wortwörtlich einfach nur Verantwortung?


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Noch ein Letztes !


Teich4You schrieb:


> Eine benannte Elektofachkraft hat außerhalb des Unternehmens


Außerhalb !!!  Es soll Leute geben ..... Oder ab wann sprichst du mit einem Elektromeister privat ! Ich weiß gerade nicht wie ich das besser ausdrücken soll !

hier sind Fachleute mehr oder weniger unter sich und trotzdem kommt der Nachsatz !


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

Ein Filterkeller ist für mich kein Raum. Es fehlt der obere Abschluß. Darum nehme ich die 2 Meter

@ andre 69


> Wusste ich nicht. Wo steht das?


Die Frage hast du nicht beantwortet.
Aufgrund deines Anhanges kann man also sagen, du weißt es nicht. Richtig. Du interpretierst es aber so.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Es fehlt der obere Abschluß


hm, was für einen oberen Abschluss meinst du? eine Wand? Wie hoch muss die sein? ein Dach?


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

Na eine Decke, ein Dach. Und zwar so, daß es nicht demontierbar ist.
Massivdecke drauf, Eingang seitlich ist sofort ein Raum.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

ok, aber sowie z.B. @Teich4You geplant hat könnte z.B. ein Eingang durch dieses feste Dach sein? jetzt ist mir einiges schon verständlicher.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Mmh, ich könnte schworen, es sind 5, in Worten FÜNF.


Für einen Laien doch aber schon nicht schlecht oder


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

@teichinteressent 

hier mal mein Filterhaus


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2017)

Und die ganzen lose rumhängenden Kabel sind regelkonform?


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und die ganzen lose rumhängenden Kabel sind regelkonform?


 naja, aufräumen muss ich noch, aber wenn ich bis ende Juli genau 14 Tage zuhause bin lege ich derzeit meine Schwerpunkte anders. Zudem sind dort Geräte dran, sprich das sind Gerätekabel, oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2017)

Kabel mit Stecker von beweglichen Geräten hängen manchmal runter.
Messkabel etc. kann man sicher besser verlegen.
das war hier aber nicht Thema.

Teichinteressent:
Danke für Deine Mühe! Und die 5 Regeln vielen mir alle wieder ein!
Die von Dir hier eingefügte Skizze ist exakt die aus einem der Beiden von mir zuvor verlinkten Quellen zur DIN VDE 0100 702.
Und mit den  Bereichen 0 und 1 sind wir ja auch einer Meinung.
Bereich 1 ist waagerecht in 2m Höhe und seitlich 2m über  Bereich 0...dem Becken selber.
Ein Bauwerk direkt neben dem Becken wie Filterkeller..und unterhalb.des seitlichen Abstandes vom Bereich 1 wäre somit in der Din VDE 0100.702 gar nicht erfasst.
Oder bist Du anderer Meinung??

abgeschlossene Bauwerke..Wände etc..näher als 2m  beenden den Bereich 1.

Richtig?

Dankeschön.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Mai 2017)

@ tosa
Ich sehe keine Veranlassung, die 702 in deinem Häuschen anzuwenden.
Ich würde die Steckdosen an zwei Punkten konzentrieren, mit Abstand zum Wasser. Mit Kabelkanal oder Ähnlichem die Leitungen zum Verbraucher führen.

Steckdosen alle mit FI?
Ist das eine echte Unterverteilung? Also mit mindestens 6mm² Zuleitung?
Potibock anbauen und dort ein Gehäuse/Wasser erden. Da kannst du gleich die Heizungsrohre mit rein nehmen.
Das Licht hast du über FI angeschlossen? Ich würde es machen. Nimm ein zweiten FI, so stehst du im Fehlerfall nicht gleich im Dunkeln.

@ thorstenc 
Siehst du den Filterkeller wie die Fußwaschrinne oben? Dann gehen die 2m erst danach los.
Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, daß der FK so nicht erfaßt wird.

Geschlossene Bauwerke und Räume beenden den Bereich 1. Dann ist aber die Restwandstärke einzuhalten.


----------



## tosa (14. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Veranlassung, die 702 in deinem Häuschen anzuwenden.


danke, genau das war die Frage, betr. der 1,5m.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich würde die Steckdosen an zwei Punkten konzentrieren, mit Abstand zum Wasser. Mit Kabelkanal oder Ähnlichem die Leitungen zum Verbraucher führen.


die sind derzeit an 4 Punkten konzentriert, 3 der Punkte müssen noch etwas angepasst werden da der Filterkeller vorher auf gepumpte Trommler lief. Alle Kabel sind in Rohr mit Schellen verlegt.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Steckdosen alle mit FI?


Selbstredend, 3 getrennte Fi, je einen für jede Ader des 5x6mm2



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ist das eine echte Unterverteilung? Also mit mindestens 6mm² Zuleitung?


nein, das ist meine Teichsteuerung, bzw. die noch derzeitige. Die fliegt die Tage irgendwann raus!



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Da kannst du gleich die Heizungsrohre mit rein nehmen.


sind bereits mit geerdet



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das Licht hast du über FI angeschlossen? Ic


leider nicht extra. siehe oben, ist auf einer Ader des 5x6mm2.


----------



## anz111 (14. Mai 2017)

Haha...Ein Loch in den Boden zu graben, Folie rein, Substrat rein, Pflanzen rein....

Na ihr mit euren hightech Anlagen...

Als ich meinen Teich baute wurde ich immer auf die Fachbeiträge verwiesen und man hatte schnell mal eine Ahnung worums geht. 

KANN EIN EINZIGER HIER IN DIESEM TRÖT VON EINEM TÖDLICHEN UNFALL IM SCHWIMMTEICH BERICHTEN DER AUFGRUND FALSCHER ELEKTROINSTALLATION PASSIERT IST???

Keiner? Worum gehts euch dann???
Was für eine ständige Besserwisserei 

Also für mich ist das hier nix mehr


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2017)

Letztendlich geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht um Besserwisserei. Wenn man seine Elektroanlage am Teich selbst installiert, und es kommt, ( was keiner will ) zu einem Personenschaden fragt der Staatsanwalt letztendlich nur nach einem: *

Wurde die Elektroanlage nach den gültigen technischen Richtlinien ausgeführt?
*
Und da gibt es für den Staatsanwalt kein wenn und aber!

Es kann 10000 x gut gehen, wenn aber nicht dann hat man die Ars......karte.


----------



## Rhabanus (15. Mai 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> fragt der Staatsanwalt letztendlich nur nach einem:
> *Wurde die Elektroanlage nach den gültigen technischen Richtlinien ausgeführt?*


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Staatsanwalt faierweise fragt:
*Wurde die Elektroanlage nach den zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung gültigen technischen Richtlinien ausgeführt?
*
Die Regeln verschärfen sich ja laufend, was mal gebaut wurde, hat sozusagen Bestandsschutz, muss nicht zwangsweise nachgerüstet werden.
Z.B. ist mein Häuschen 12 Jahre alt und hat einen FI nur für die Feuchträume und für aussen. War damals konform. Bei heutzutage gebauten Häusern geht das nicht mehr.
OK, Roland, eigentlich hast dus ja gesagt, aber man könnte das als _"jetzige technische Richtlinien"_ auslegen .....


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2017)

Nur gut das die Leitung bei mir zum Teich schon gut 35 Jahre da liegt


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2017)

Hier mal ein paar links zu Stromschlag und Teich.
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/stromschlag-am-teich-teichpumpe
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-unter-strom-durch-pumpe.2589/ 
http://www.bauexpertenforum.de/showthread.php?99332-Stromschlag-am-Gartenteich
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/po...54-Jaehriger-tot-in-Gartenteich-entdeckt.html
http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/ruecken-gebrochen-stromschlag!.html
http://www.berliner-kurier.de/mit-maeher-in-teich---tot-17698324
http://www.cleankids.de/2012/07/20/...-ruft-bestimmte-eco-teichpumpen-zurueck/26264
http://www.lvz.de/Mitteldeutschland...teich-in-Eisleben-vor-den-Augen-seiner-Kinder
http://www.bild.de/news/2010/herzkranke-vanessa-stromschlag-13261200.bild.html das kann der mir bekannte Fall sein..

Genügt das??
Alles dabei- von Kribbeln, krummen Koi bis toten Kindern und Erwachsenen.
Einige Tips finden sich auch in Koiforen. So auch zur Erdung des Teichwassers...besonders in der Filterkammer.

Hier im Forum können wir uns offiziell auf Hinweise zur rechtlich sauberen Anordnung und Bauweise von der Filtertechnik her unterhalten. Und immer wieder der Hinweis auf den örtlichen Elektriker....Unterverteilung, FI /RCD, Erdung..Überspannungsschutz....Einhaltung der DIN VDE.

Baulich- Einhaltung der Zonen nach DIN VDE bin ich der Meinung , was ausserhalb der Zonen ist oder baulich getrennt- ist eben raus aus der Zone 0 und 1.
Entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen entfallen dadurch nicht....


Wer will der nächste "Nachrichtenspender" bei Bild sein?

Viel hier....bauen große Teiche...im Rahmen von 10.000,-€.
Da sollte für die Sicherheit noch etwas übrig sein....


----------



## Teich4You (15. Mai 2017)

Das ist Panikmache hier, sonst nix.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2017)

So ein wenig sachliche Beteiligung wäre schön.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Die von ThorstenC in seiner Unwissenheit immer zitierte VDE Vorschrift





4711LIMA schrieb:


> die Klugscheisserei vom ThorstenC soweit auf die Nerven





4711LIMA schrieb:


> Die VDE, die hier immer wieder rangezogen wird, zuletzt vom ThorstenC aus dem Schulbuch, schreibt auch, dass im Bereich von 2 Meter diese elektrischen Anlagen eben so verschlossen sein müssen, dass ein unbefugter und ungeschulter nicht rankommt. Wie das dann ausgestaltet ist, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Durch Deckel oder Türen, mit Schloss oder Spezialschrauben, und, und und....
> Was in meinen Augen so schlecht ist, ist wenn hier eben nur die Hälfte berichtet wird, das führt ja dazu dass ein unbedarfter Leser meint, ja, das mach ich so wies der ThorstenC schreibt, das klingt vernünftig, ist es dann aber nicht





4711LIMA schrieb:


> Verärgerung auf den ThorstenC, (dann zum letzten mal), weil er eben Halbwahrheiten durch weglassen von Informationen vorträgt





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deine tolle BauDoku kennen wir ja auch. Das meine ich wirklich.
> *Wie hast Du das in Deinem Schacht mit den 3Stück 230V Pumpen gelöst?
> Steckdosen, Verteilung? Absicherung, Erdung ?
> Und wie die beiden 12v Pumpen für die gepumpten Skimmer und NG Filter auf der 230V Seite angeschlossen
> ...


Kannst Du uns Deine sichere Installation und Schutzvorrichtungen erläutern?
Wäre doch bestimmt ein gutes Beispiel!

Mit dem Sichern gegen Unbefugte- ist auch eine gute Idee. Wo steht das in der VDE? Ich habe keine aktuelle Ausgabe.
Vielen Dank


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist Panikmache hier, sonst nix.



In Panik kommst du wenn was passiert, und nicht weisst wie du dich rechtfertigen kannst!


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2017)

Hier ein Zitat von Norbert-NG:
"
Unabhängig von der Schutzklasse und FI: Du darfst eine fest angeschlossene Pumpe und das Wasser nicht gleichzeitig anfassen - deshalb der 2m-Abstand oder den abgeschlossenen Schacht.
"
Quelle: https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...nd-schwimmteiche/17841-trommelfilter?start=18

Somit sicher ähnlich den hier geäusserten Ansichten zur DIN VDE 0100.
Entweder Abstände einhalten oder baulich trennen.
Abstand einhalten und baulich trennen geht auch.
Somit passen ja die NG Pumpenschächte wieder ins Bild.

Ja- und ich gebe es zu- bei meinem Teichbau und Filterkeller habe ich überhaupt nicht an die DINVDE 0100 gedacht.
Norbert im NG-Forum hat mich einmal darauf hingewiesen! Zu Recht! Danke!

Schön wären natürlich weitere Hinweise, was man verbessern kann. Oder vielleicht haben wir was übersehen?

Eines fällt mir noch ein:
Erdung von allen im Wasser verbauten Metallteilen- Edelstahltreppengeländer z.B. oder Bleche im Wasser.
Das habe ich damals auch verschl..... einen Edelstahl- Erder zur Treppe zu führen.
Daran denkt man ja erst, wenn Teich und Treppe fertig sind.

Ist auch irgendwo in der DIN VDE zu finden...
Und auch da: Elektrofachbetrieb zu Rate ziehen (weil "einfach" ist eine Erdungsanlage auch nicht immer- auch da passiert "Fehlplanung").

Euer unwissender, Vorschriften zitierender Klugscheißer, Schulbuchabschreiber und unvernünftiger Halbwahrheitler
Bekomme ich leider nicht mehr in die Signatur rein.


----------



## 4711LIMA (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo ThorstenC, so richtig verstehen kann man Dich nicht, dass Du nochmals das wiederholst was andere gerade geschrieben haben macht Deinen Beitrag nicht unbedingt wichtiger, aber trotzdem hier nochmals einige Antworten



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 legale Quellen  verlinkt.
> Es sind zwar nur Leseproben von Fachbüchern.....
> Dort ist aber die Bereichseinteilung definiert.
> Das Problem...................
> ...


Schön wenn Du jetzt schon dazuschreibst: ohne Gewähr. Das ewige vermischen von Halbwahrheiten ist bei Dir Standard und ausgesprochen gefährlich. Also SCHÖN, wenn Du das jetzt auch so siehts. Wo Du dann was herkopierst ist eigentlich unwichtig.
Ich hab auch im Verlaufe dieses Threads gesehen, dass sich offensichtlich ein elektrisch Qualifizierter zu Wort gemeldet hat, das finde ich gut und er hat auch wenn ich das alles so lese bewundernswerte Nervenstärke gezeigt, Hut ab!



ThorstenC schrieb:


> ...........................
> Deswegen ja auch meine Frage(n) an Norbert zur DInVDE konformen Bauweise der NG Pumpenschächte.
> Wenn diese legal aufgestellt werden können,  dann auch ein Keller für Schwerkraftfilter.
> Ebenso zu den auf den Stegen direkt montierten TF.  Ich will damit NG nicht  schlecht machen, hetzen oder anprangern.
> ...


Diese Frage solltest Du hier gar nicht stellen weils ja eigentlich eine Frage an Norbert Jorek ist. Ich kann hier nur vermuten ...... Fakten sind aber mal, dass NG ein Unternehmen ist und der Jorek Norbert ein Unternehmer - beides kann ich gut nachempfinden.
Ich versuch Dir das jetzt mal an einem einfachen Beispiel nahezubringen:
Du gehst zu Deinem Steuerberater, verbringst viele Stunden bei Ihm mit Fragen, danach gehst Du zur Lohnsteuerhilfe und lässt Dir Deine Steuererklärung für ein paar Euro machen. Anschliessend tritts Du in einem Internetforum auf und gibst das eingesammelte Wissen weiter und gibst auch Ratschläge, wie man Dies und Das woanders um 3 Cent billiger haben kann. Wahrscheinlich wird Dich der Steuerberater nicht zu seinen Freunden zählen.
Kommen wir zurück in die Realität. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass ein Jorek Norbert viele Stunden mehr arbeitet als der Bundesdurchschnitt (kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung) und sich am Abend dann eventuell fürs nach Hause gehen zur Familie entscheidet und nicht Deine Fragen öffentlich beantworten will.
Oder siehst Du ThorstenC irgendwo einen Grund, warum diese Informationen von NG erbracht werden sollten? Ich beim besten Willen nicht....



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren...starb in meiner Gegend ein Kind. Auf dem Weg zum Pool. Das klassische Verlängerungskabel und die neben dem Pool stehende Sandfilteranlage. Alles sehr unwahrscheinlich gewesen.....


Ich bin auch hier erstaunt, nach dem ich mir erlaubt habe darauf hinzuweisen, dass das mit dem Strom so eine Sache ist und auch durchaus mal ein Unglück passieren kann, kommst Du auch mit dieser Geschichte. Schön, aber das hättest Du in den letzten X Beiträgen machen sollen, in denen Du Pseudofachwissen an Nichtfachleute weitergibst. Jetzt kommen Deine Ratschläge und Empfehlungen etwas spät und es wirkt etwas befremdlich......



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oh Mann....und alles nur wegen mangelhaft geplanter Verrohrung..
> Es ist wirklich schwer mit dem Beton etwas umzubauen....
> .......
> Dann hat man so eine Überblick, was noch halbwegs vernünftig durch die beiden Leitungen in Schwerkraft geht.
> Das Gartenhäuschen da hinten...wäre der ideale Platz für den Filterkeller....


Hier nochmals Dein Thread an den Kreuzi mit dem alles begonnen hat. So und ähnlich beginnen viele Deiner Beiträge...... der Kreuzi hat gar nicht diese Frage gestellt, aber Du kopierst Ihm sofort Deinen Standarttextbaustein über Rohrleitungen, und, und hin. Das Pumpen schlecht sind kommt dann kurz danach und das LH das einzig Ware sind folgt dann meist postwendend. Und stelle Dir mal den Wahnsinn vor, wenn der Kreuzi Deine Umbauideen ernst nimmt und dann einen Teich für 20TEUR aufhackt und umbaut - und das, obwohl vielleicht ein paar einfache Massnahmen ausreichen. Du hast mal wo geschrieben, Versuch macht klug, ich sag Dir, erst nachdenken und dann handeln, das ist klug! Deutsche Ingenieurskunst besteht nicht daraus, dass man im Feld irgendwas zusammenschustert sondern dass man erst mal denkt, nachdenkt und dann was gutes baut!
Vielleicht mag nicht jeder derartige Baustellen im Garten wie Du das hast. Das ist alles sicher ganz toll was Du gemacht hast aber meiner Familie würde es nicht gefallen, zu viel Beton. Ich sehe mir gerne immer wieder mal Teiche hier im Forum an, was andere so gebaut haben. Ab und zu komm ich beruflich mal herum, es gibt auch wunderbare Anlagen in Hotels, etc. Dies und auch die vielen schönen Teiche hier im Forum ist immer einen grosse Freude anzusehen. Ich meinen Du baust jetzt 4 Jahre? , wann wird das fertig?
Und wenn ich mal so eine Art Freizeitschock habe, da baue ich, falls mir dann langweilig ist, auch einen Löscher, das Thema ist ja sicher spannend aber brauchen tut das nicht jeder.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> 4711Lima:
> Sorry, dass ich NG wieder erwähnte. Ich habe nun einmal mit NG angefangen und auch dort Tips, Hinweise und Kritik bekommen.
> ........
> Wie hast Du das in Deinem Schacht mit den 3 Stück  230V Pumpen gelöst?
> ...


Ich bin beruflich nicht näher drann und wie Du später noch schreibst wegen was lernen, da muss ich Dir antworten: Du kannst von mir nichts lernen.
Nichts desto trotz zu Deinen Fragen: Der Einstieg in den Pumpenschacht ist laut Bauplan ca. 5,37 m vom Teich entfernt und liegt ca. 1,25 m über dem Teichwasser. Im Pumpenschacht (2m-Schachtringe) gehts bis 2,25 m unter Teichniveau hinunter, dort sind dann die Pumpen. Der Schacht hat einen DN 250 Notüberlauf bei minus 0,5 m, d.h. läuft da was aus dem Teich aus, läuft das in die Kanalisation und das Teichniveau sinkt auf minus 0,5 Meter ab.
Die Elektroinstallation ist am oberen Ende des Schachtes, bevor der Konus beginnt, d.h. ca. 0,75 m über Teichniveau. Bevor ich da runter gehe nehme ich die Hauptspannung weg obwohl das bei dieser Baulichkeit gar nicht mehr nötig ist. Ausserdem hab ich an dem Deckel ein Vorhängeschloss hingemacht, dass ist, damit niemand Unfug treiben kann und irgendwann werden meine Girls doch auch mal Enkel bringen und die sollen da nicht runterstürzen.
Die Skimmerpumpen hatten den Trafo unter der Terrasse die an der Stelle 3027 mm (CAD) breit ist und damit der Trafo ausserhalb des Diskussionsbereiches liegt. Seit Frühling 2015 hab ich diese aber abgebaut, die neuen Skimmer funktionierten deutlich besser mit dem Sog über die Filtergräben, so war das nicht mehr nötig.
Zu guter letzt, auch wenns nicht Deine Frage war, das Grundstück ist zwar gegen unbefugtes oder unbeabsichtigtes betreten gesichert, trotz dem ist am Fuss des grossen Findlings ein Bodenspot eingebaut, damit man sozusagen bei stockdunkler Nacht nicht versehentlich ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Halbwahrheiten ist bei Dir Standard und ausgesprochen gefährlich


Welche Halbwahrheiten? Verlinkung zu legalem Zugang zur DIN VDE / Fachbuch?


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Diese Frage solltest Du hier gar nicht stellen weils ja eigentlich eine Frage an Norbert Jorek ist. Ich kann hier nur vermuten ......


Ja, Norbert hat hier auch etwas geschrieben. Und das finde ich gut. Deswegen hatte ich gehofft, vielleicht nähere Auskunft zur Einhaltung von Vorschriften zu erhalten.


4711LIMA schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass ein Jorek Norbert vielen Stunden mehr arbeitet als der Bundesdurchschnitt (kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung) und sich am Abend dann eventuell fürs nach Hause gehen zur Familie entscheidet und nicht Deinen Fragen öffentlich beantworten will.
> Oder siehst Du ThorstenC irgendwo einen Grund, warum diese Informationen von NG erbracht werden sollten? Ich beim besten Willen nicht....



Nein, Einen Grund hat er nicht. Niemand ist hier keinem Rechenschaft schuldig. Ich fände es nur nett. Hier ist er auch nur ein Forenteilnehmer. Und da darf ich wohl mal nett fragen. Zumal er sehr erfahren ist und sich auch zu diesem Thema zu Wort gemeldet hat! Mit dem Selbst- und ständig kenne ich auch. Respekt- insbes.. bei einer Vielzahl von Angestellten....



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Ich bin auch hier erstaunt, nach dem ich mir erlaubt habe darauf hinzuweisen, dass das mit dem Strom so eine Sache ist und auch durchaus mal ein Unglück passieren kann, kommst Du auch mit dieser Geschichte.


Falsch. Ich habe- nicht nur hier- öfter auf Misstände und Gefahren nett hingewiesen und eine Elektrofirma empfohlen.
Die Geschichte mit dem Todesfall...hatte ich auch bereits einmal erwähnt.....2015 im NG Forum
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...nd-schwimmteiche/17841-trommelfilter?start=18



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Pseudofachwissen an Nichtfachleute weitergibst. Jetzt kommen Deinen Ratschläge und Empfehlungen etwas spät und es wirkt etwas befremdlich......


Was ist am Rat zur Einhaltung der DIN VDE und dem Gang zum Elektroinstallateur Pseudo?
Ja- klar kommen manchmal kurze Bemerkungen...sicher mal mit einem FI (RCD), nimm mal eine richtige Kabelmuffe...geh mal zum Elektriker...oder eben legale links zu einfachen Querschnittszeichnungen und Erläuterungen...



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Du kopierst Ihm sofort Deinen Standarttextbaustein über Rohrleitungen, und, und hin.



Nein, kein Standardbaustein. Speziell für Kreuzi seine Situation. Und der Tip mit dem Versuch zuerst mittels seiner Pumpen abzumessen, wie tief der Wasserstand in der ZST abfällt bei Pumpleistung X diente lediglich zu ermitteln, welche Pumpleistung in der Verrohrung max. möglich ist.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Wahnsinn vor, wenn der Kreuzi Deine Umbauideen ernst nimmt und dann einen Teich für 20TEUR aufhackt und umbaut - und das, obwohl vielleicht ein paar einfache Massnahmen ausreichen



Das ist Wahnsinn! Verrohrungsfehler lassen sich oft schwer korrigieren. Hier im Forum bauen Leute öfter ihre Teiche um. learning by doing. ....Oberstes Ziel ist es, das Szenario zu vermeiden. Ich selber habe kreuzi ggf. auch empfohlen es mit mehreren NG Filtermodulen zu versuchen...den hohen NG Filterturm ggf. auf 2 flache zu verteilen.
Zum aufhacken eines Vermörtelten Teiches kann ich gerne noch was beitragen- aber nicht hier.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag nicht jeder derartige Baustellen im Garten wie Du das hast. Das ist alles sicher ganz toll was Du gemacht hast aber meiner Familie würde es nicht gefallen, zu viel Beton im Garten


Die größte Betonfläche ist mein Teich- komplett vermörtelt. Sieht gut aus.
Ansonsten Terrasse teils Platten und viel Holz..



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Ich meinen Du baust jetzt 4 Jahre? , wann wird das fertig?


Das werde ich Dir sofort berichten. Übrigens...ich baue doch schon viel länger..Vor dem Teich gingen noch 35m³ Beton in Stützmauern ringsherum....
Und so nebenbei Haus (komplett selber) gebaut, 3 Schichten, Familie.
Guck mal in meine DoKu rein. Beginn und wann Wasser drin war.
Das "Geplänkel" nach der Wasserbefüllung war eben nach 2 Jahren der Umbau von Spaltsieben auf TF und LH.
Hat sich gelohnt. Und so nebenbei bastel ich gerne am LH rum..und versuche möglichst effizient, ökonomisch Wasser zu pumpen und zu filtern.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Der Einstieg in den Pumpenschacht ist laut Bauplan ca. 5,37 m vom Teich entfernt und liegt ca. 1,25 m über dem Teichwasser. Im Pumpenschacht (2m-Schachtringe) gehts bis 2,25 m unter Teichniveau hinunter, dort sind dann die Pumpen. Der Schacht hat einen DN 250 Notüberlauf bei minus 0,5 m, d.h. läuft da was aus dem Teich aus, läuft das in die Kanalisation und das Teichniveau sinkt auf minus 0,5 Meter ab.
> Die Elektroinstallation ist am oberen Ende des Schachtes, bevor der Konus beginnt, d.h. ca. 0,75 m über Teichniveau.


Ja, Danke! Gute Ideen! Und somit ausserhalb des Bereiches  DIN VDE 0100.704.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Mai 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> In Panik kommst du wenn was passiert, und nicht weisst wie du dich rechtfertigen kannst!


Wer nur darüber nachdenkt sich rechtlich abzusichern hat irgendwie was falsch gemacht. Wollt ihr nicht eure Familie und Freunde schützen vor allen anderen Dingen? Und da spielen die Normen und Vorschriften irgendwie dazu, aber ob etwas Kindersicher ist muss ich schon noch selbst bewerten.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2017)

Liebe Jungs,
denkt doch bitte mal an alle diejenigen, die Eure Beiträge lesen müssen! Jeder von Euch hat vernünftige Argumente in den thread gebracht, aber leider sind diese immer schwerer herauszulesen! 
Ich find's schade, denn hier sind Quellen zitiert worden, und vor allem Schwachstellen diskutiert - es gibt kaum Regelwerke ohne. Für mich ist ja noch klar, dass "echte" Probleme erst dann entstehen, wenn der Teich nicht "geerdet" ist, also eine perfekte Kapillarsperre aufweist, und alle Verbindungselemente (Stege, Kabel etc) trocken und nichtleitend sind. 
Das habt ihr unterschlagen, oder ich hab's überlesen. Anderenfalls löst ein FI aus (keine neuere E-Installation ohne). Dieses Thema für Dritte klar darlegen - das fände ich toll.


----------



## Rhabanus (15. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Kommen wir zurück in die Realität. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass ein Jorek Norbert viele Stunden mehr arbeitet als der Bundesdurchschnitt (kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung) und sich am Abend dann eventuell fürs nach Hause gehen zur Familie entscheidet und nicht Deine Fragen öffentlich beantworten will.



Ich denke, diese Fragen sind gemeint:



ThorstenC schrieb:


> *Nun bitte ich wiederum um die Beantwortung meiner Fragen, die mich pers. interessieren. *
> NG kann da ggf. sicher ein paar hilfreiche Tips geben.
> *(...)
> 2*. Wieviel m3 filtert NG im Park mit Trommelfilter und wieviel mit HF und VF
> ...



Um unsern guten Thorsten etwas in Schutz zu nehmen, muss ich sagen, dass ich persönlich Frage 2 und 4 sehr intelligent finde. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Herr Jorek sich bewusst fürs Nachhausegehen und Nichtbeantworten entscheidet, weil .... _(sind Mutmaßungen, darum schweige ich hier)_

Ok, der Unterwasserpark bei NG ist sicher um Dimensionen größer als das, was sich ein Kunde in den Garten stellt. Aber ich finde es komisch, dass NG sich selbst sowas hinstellt, wofür wir alle ThorstenC gerade verteufeln (KG-Rohrquerschnitte, Trommelfilter, ....)

Die VDE-Compliance des Unterwasserpark-Filtersystems auf der Schwimminsel würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren. Ist im gegenwärtigen Katalog auf Seite 104 abgebildet.

BTW, ich würde gern mal nach Ibbenbüren fahren und einen Tag durch die ganze Anlage wandeln wollen  - scheue mich aber vor den 415km für die einfache Strecke...

LG Michael


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2017)

Mich interessiert wirklich die Technik. Und ich wollte nebenbei eben nicht nur immer hören, dass mein Filterkeller nicht der VDE Norm entspricht und lebensgefährlich ist, sondern eben nett auch, wie man es richtig und besser macht.

Die TF- Anlage auf dem Steg steht verm. am Unterwasserpark und ist von der Filterabfolge wie mein Teich.
Hier ein paar tolle Detailbilder von Norbert: https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...nd-schwimmteiche/17841-trommelfilter?start=12
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dort alles gut durchdacht ist. Da gibt es ja auch Taucher bei NG im Park.
----------
Ibbenbüren...würde ich mir auch gerne ansehen- mir fehlt leider die Zeit. Norbert hatte mich ja sogar eingeladen. Klingt vielleicht wegen meiner persönlichen Meinung zu Filterabfolgen, Querschnitten, Pumpenvarianten paradox- aber NG hat wirklich sehr gute Detaillösungen und Ideen. Und ohne ihre Heftchen...gäbe es meinen Teich vielleicht nicht. Danke NG!
---------------------------------
Das Thema Erdung habe ich hier und in dem LH Tröt vermutlich angesprochen und ist bei mir auch so praktiziert.
Im TF- Einschubgehäuse ist ein Edelstahlstreifen montiert und mit einem Potentialausgleich verbunden....
Vermutlich auch da wieder gefährliches Habwissen verbreitet.

Details zu ordentlichen Erdungsmaßnahmen sprengen den Rahmen hier und macht auch sicher keinen Sinn- zumal alles immer im Gesamtkonzept der E- Anlage zu betrachten ist.  Im Prinzip hast Du es schon sehr gut erkannt!

Damit überhaupt ein Fehlerstrom fließen kann, der den FI auslöst sollte man das Teichwasser- möglichst nah an den Verbrauchern im Filterkeller "Erden".
Aber das habe auch ich sicher schoneinmal erwähnt.....
Und das kann auch Sinn machen bei trocken angeflanschten Pumpen. Schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht. Auch nicht, wenn laut Hersteller des Gerätes alles in Ordnung ist. Wer prüft schon die neue Pumpe durch?? Und man kann sich ja ausdenken, wo die meisten Konsumgüter herkommen......

Es gab auch einen Koi- Forenbericht....wo der Teichler mit den Füssen im Gras ins Wasser fasste....und da floß erst der Fehlerstrom über ihn zur Erde ab.
Kommentare wie- sind nur 30mA erspart Euch das..auch die sind unangenehm und je nach Menschenzustand ärgerlich....und ggf. gefährlich.

Zusätzlich- bitte nagelt mich jetzt nicht auf´s Detail fest- sollen im Wasser verbaute Metallteile- Leitern- Handläufe- Bleche im Wasser ebenfalls geerdet werden.
Aber auch dafür gibt es Regeln und Normen...die aktive und praktizierende Elektroinstallateure besser kennen.

Das Spiel geht- wer will- noch weiter. Überspannungsschutz, Blitzschutz- ist zwar noch nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben am kleinen EFH....ich habe da so meine Erfahrungen gemacht. War nur ein Schaltimpuls vom Netz....und war nur der Laptop...und mir eine Lehre. Zumindest habe ich jetzt einen Überspannungsschutz in meiner Hausverteilung und auch einen Feinschutz vor meiner Steuerung...


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2017)

Hat von euch schon mal was von Werbung gehört?
Und von Werbung soll nur veranschaulichen?


----------



## Teich4You (16. Mai 2017)

Ich bleibe dabei, hier werden gute Hinweise gegeben, Panik gemacht und Technik-Verrückte zeigen was sie wissen und haben. 
Das ist doch wie bei allem, man kann auch übertreiben. 
Ich kenne auch Leute die haben 2x meinen Kleiderschrank als Schaltschränke im Keller, einfach weil sie es geil finden jedes Bauteil das es gibt zu installieren.
Leben die dadurch trotzdem sicherer wenn ihr automatischer Rolladen sie nach 18 Uhr einfach aussperrt? 
Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## dizzzi (16. Mai 2017)

Ich hab da wieder mal eine kleine Frage... Ich habe eine Pumpe, die ich, wenn ich diese in eine Außenstehende Pumpenkammer setzen würde, auch für einen Schwimmteich verwenden darf.
Was macht das Stromtechnisch für einen Unterschied. Ist die Pumpe eventuell Kabelmässig defekt, dürfte doch egal sein ob im Teich oder in einer Außenstehenden Pumpenkammer, oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2017)

Was steht denn in der Beschreibung der Pumpe?
Und wo steht das:


dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Pumpe, die ich, wenn ich diese in eine Außenstehende Pumpenkammer setzen würde, auch für einen Schwimmteich verwenden darf.


?

Du meinst ein im Wasser liegende getauchte Pumpe in 230V?
Dann wird vermutlich der Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung stehen: "Vor Kontakt mit dem Wasser Stecker ziehen!"

Bei getauchten Pumpen ist das Risiko konstruktiv etwas höher als bei trocken angeflanschten.
Besonders die Anschlußkabel...sind oft sehr billig ausgeführt.

Bei den trocken angeflanschten das Risiko bei Nassläufer (Rotor dreht im Wasserbad) höher als bei Trockenläufern (Motor und Pumpe getrennt- Flowfriend z.B.)
Lass Dir von einem Elektriker für einen Koiteich die Pumpenkammer erden und FI...etc. einbauen.

Ich weiß ja, was Du meinst.....Prinzipiell liegt die Pumpe eben im Wasser- ob im Teich direkt oder in der Pumpenkammer.
Somit musst Du die Pumpe vom Netzt trennen laut dem Hersteller. Garantiert. Das macht nur kaum einer in der Praxis. Der Hersteller, Importeur, Verkäufer ist abgesichert....


----------



## dizzzi (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

Es steht geschrieben:
Einsatz an Schwimm- und Badeteichen möglich (in Außenstehender Pumpenkammer)

Das nicht doch dann keinen Sinn was die schreiben.


----------



## dizzzi (16. Mai 2017)

Nachtrag. Der erste Teil steht in der Werbung.
In der Bedienungsanleitung wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen nicht im Schwimmteich....


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Nachtrag. Der erste Teil steht in der Werbung.
> In der Bedienungsanleitung wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen nicht im Schwimmteich....



Wahnsinn!!! verlinke mal....


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2017)

Hmmm.
Halbwissen.....Es wurden ja immer die trocken aufgestellten und angeflanschten Pumpen als "Schwimmteichtauglich" von den Schwimmteichfirmen angepriesen (natürlich im abgeschlossenen Pumpenschacht, ggf. 2m entfernt- oder nicht im Bereich 0 oder 1 DINVDE 0100.702)

Bevorzugt 12V- Pumpen natürlich....

Schwerkraftfilterung rechtlich unmöglich.

Hier z.B. eine Oase- Pumpenkammer mit der Pumpe im Wasser in der Kiste:
http://www.kois.de/OASE-Proficlear-Classic-Pumpenkammer oder
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-proficlear-classic-compact-pumpenkammer
Demnach wäre die nass in einer externen Pumpenkammer liegende 230V-Pumpe "normkonform" bei einem Abstand von 2m vom Teich (Ihr erinnert Euch an die Bereiche 0 und 1...)!

Hier in der Beschreibung bei Oase nochmals nachzulesen im *Punkt 2.2*:
https://static.koempf24.de/media/upload/GA-ProfiClear-Premium-Compact-Pumpenkammer-42913.pdf
"

*2.2 Funktionsbeschreibung
*
Das Modul ProfiClear Pumpenkammer Compact/Classic dient zur Aufnahme von Pumpen und BitronGravity UVC Einheiten. Es bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit, auf die individuellen Gegebenheiten Ihres Teiches einzugehen. Die Pumpenkammer kann sowohl in ein Gravitations- wie auch in ein gepumptes System integriert werden.

Für die normgerechte Aufstellung als Pumpenkammer genügt ein 2-m-Abstand vom Schwimmteich, bei Verwendung von 12-V-Geräten auch weniger.

(Achtung: In einigen Ländern können größere Abstände vorgeschrieben sein).

"
Und dann in der Beschreibung Punkt *3.1*:
"
*3.1 Gefahren durch die Kombination von Wasser und Elektrizität
*
► Die Kombination von Wasser und Elektrizität kann bei nicht vorschriftsmäßigem Anschluss oder unsachgemäßer Handhabung zum Tod oder zu schweren Verletzungen durch Stromschlag führen.

► Bevor Sie in das Wasser greifen, immer alle im Wasser befindlichen Geräte spannungsfrei schalten.
"
Nun ja- Oase ist ja nicht gerade eine kleine Firma....und die trauen sich ja Sachen...die andere für absolut risikobehaftet und Verstoß gegen alle DIN VDE 0100.702 Normen halten.
Spezialschrauben oder Sicherheitsschloß sehe ich da auch nicht am Deckel....

Komisch...manche Schwimmteichfirmen...verkaufen auch Oase- Produkte..TF, Biokammern und Pumpenkammern...einerseits.....andererseits.....bin total verwirrt.
Hat da einer eine Erklärung dafür? ist ein bisschen shizophren bei Oase mit der Beschreibung.
Oder meinen die mit dem ins Wasser greifen nur das der Pumpenkammer?
Im Teich darf man baden bei laufender Pumpe?

Ich pers. würde immer eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe oder LH bevorzugen.

Und natürlich immer die passende Elektroinstallation.....


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2017)

tja............


----------



## anz111 (16. Mai 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/h-I5J1l-vuo_


Es gibt noch Mutige auf dieser Welt


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Mai 2017)

> Für die normgerechte Aufstellung als Pumpenkammer genügt ein 2-m-Abstand vom Schwimmteich, bei Verwendung von 12-V-Geräten auch weniger.


Wer hat denn diese Vorschrift entwickelt? Eigenkreation?

Was haben hier die 2 Meter zu suchen. Geht es um Betriebsmittel oder um die Installation?
Natürlich darf die Pumpe im Bereich 0 stehen! Bei Teichpumpen nicht unpraktisch. Sie müssen aber der Schutzart IPx8 entsprechen. Kabel und Leitungen dürfen nur in der Bauart H07RN8-F verwendet werden. Das ist diese Gummileitung. Steht aber in (fast) jedem Fall drauf.

Elektroinstallationen dürfen sich erst im Abstand von 2 Metern befinden, wenn sie bestimmten Bedingungen entsprechen.

Mann, Mann, Mann!!!


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2017)

OK!
Dann bist Du der Meinung, dass ich die 230V Teichpumpe in die 2.01m entfernte Steckdose stecke und am 5m langen Kabel im Teich legal reinhänge?
Entsprechende Schutzklassen vorausgesetzt.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Mai 2017)

Ja, darf!
Ich dachte aber, daß das klar gewesen sei?

Wo stellst du deine Teichpumpe hin?
Wo stellst du deine Springbrunnenpumpe hin?
Wo stellst du die Tauchpumpe hin?
Wo stellst du den Unterwasserscheinwerfer hin?
 - Richtig, immer direkt in das Wasser.

Das liest sich dann etwa so:


> Elektrische *Betriebsmittel*, die im Bereich 0 – also im Wasser – betrieben werden, z. B. Unterwasserscheinwerfer, müssen der Schutzart IP 68 entsprechen.
> Im Bereich 1 ist die Schutzart IP X5 vorgeschrieben. In privaten Schwimmbädern, in denen normalerweise die Reinigung nicht mit Strahlwasser erfolgt, ist IP X4 ausreichend.
> Der Bereich 2 kann in der Schutzart IP X2 *installiert* werden. Die Schutzart IP X5 ist erforderlich, wenn mit Strahlwasser gereinigt wird.



Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, befinden sich mit 230 Volt betriebene Betriebsmittel im Wasser, sind diese vor Betreten abzuschalten.
In Schwimmteichen dürfen Betriebsmittel im Bereich 0 und 1 nur mit Schutzkleinspannung (SELV) mit einer maximalen Netzspannung von 12 Volt Wechselspannung oder 30 Volt Gleichspannung betrieben werden.
Das Ganze gilt aber zusätzlich zu dem bisher gesagten bezüglich Bereiche, Restwandstärke und FI-Schutz.


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> und am 5m langen Kabel im Teich legal reinhänge?



Hallo,

nö, das ist eine illegale Pumpe weil sie manipuliert wurde. Warum? Weil an der Pumpe ein Kabel angeschlossen ist, und keine Gummischlauchleitung, und ferner dieses nicht die erforderliche Länge von 10 m besitzt.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo, wenn ich das lese, bekomm ich Lust, das Kabel meiner alten, seit Jahren nichtmehr benutzten Teichpumpe abzuschneiden, damit ich nieemehr in die Gefahr gerate, sie einbauen zu wollen.
Habt ihr das gelesen mit den 2 Frauen und dem Hund, die wegen Stromschlag in einem Hafen getorben sind? Tztztz
Vg Monika


----------



## Teich4You (17. Mai 2017)

Ich bleibe bei Panikmache. Thorsten hat auch erkannt das 2,05m keinen retten.


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2017)

naja, ich sehe da keine Panikmache, sondern einfach nur einen Hinweis von @teichinteressent . Über das von Naturagard geschriebene lache ich gerade in einigen Bereichen, insbesondere nachdem ich das Video gesehen habe. Ich fand die Erklärung mit dem Einbrecher so gut der im Koipool ertrinkt.... Klar ist das ein Grundstück mit Teich eingezäunt sein muss. Aber niemand ist dafür haftbar wenn einer unbefugt meinen Zaun übersteigt, oder meine Hecke zerstört, in mein Haus einbricht und dann auf der Flucht in meinem Teich ersäuft. Das nennt man dann einfach Selbststeller @ThorstenC .

In meinen Augen ist die VDE gar nicht so schwer einzuhalten, da werden die Steckdosen nicht auf die eine Wand direkt am Teich angebaut, sondern einfach auf der gegenüberliegenden. Ich finde es gut das sich Leute wie @teichinteressent in ihrer Freizeit hinsetzen und sich die Mühe machen uns das zu erklären. Was dann der einzelne macht ist sein Problem, aber zumindest weiß man schonmal was man machen könnte!!!


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Mai 2017)

> ..., das ist eine illegale Pumpe weil sie manipuliert wurde. Warum? Weil an der Pumpe ein Kabel angeschlossen ist, und keine Gummischlauchleitung, und ferner dieses nicht die erforderliche Länge von 10 m besitzt.


Willst du hier Jemand runter putzen oder liest sich das nur so?



> und am 5m langen Kabel im Teich legal reinhänge?


Warum stößt du dich an 5m Kabel?
Was willst du uns mitteilen?



> Habt ihr das gelesen mit den 2 Frauen und dem Hund, die wegen Stromschlag in einem Hafen getorben sind?


Du kennst natürlich die genauen Umstände und ebenso die Elektroinstallation?
Die Meisten haben hier . Aber wenn die Meisten dagegen sind, bin ich das auch!? 

Konstruktive Beiträge freuen mich umso mehr. In diesem Sinne


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Die Meisten haben hier



oder verschliessen die Augen und wollen es sich nicht eingestehen. Ich finde es pervers wenn man bei einem Neubau diesbezüglich nicht die dann doch irgendwo einfachen Regeln einhalten möchte. Bei einem Altbestand macht das mehr Arbeit, bei einem Neubau braucht man einfach nur nachdenken oder @teichinteressent fragen der bisher sehr gerne geholfen hat.


----------



## lollo (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo,



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Willst du hier Jemand runter putzen oder liest sich das nur so?



ich weiß nun nicht was du damit sagen willst, indem du mir so etwas unterstellst.

An einer Teichpumpe ist nun mal kein Kabel angeschlossen, sondern eine zugelassene Gummischlauchschleitung für einen beweglichen Einsatz.
Wenn du vom Fach sein solltest, würdest du auch wissen, dass Teichpumpen im Außeneinsatz die vorgeschriebene Leitungslänge von min. 10 Metern
besitzen müßen. Da halten sich sogar die Fernost Hersteller dran, auch wenn deren Pumpen keine Prüfzeichen besitzen.

Mir sträuben sich die Nackenhaare wenn ich hier manchmal lese und sehe, was manche selbsternannten Fach Hobbyisten von sich geben,
und auch noch zeigen. Fakt ist doch, dass jeder Laie der auch nur einen Schutzkontaktstecker oder eine Steckdose anschließt, mit einem Bein 
im Zuchthaus steht. Das große jammern beginnt doch dann, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, und das hat mit nur Panikmache überhaupt
nichts zu tun.
Verantwortlich ist immer noch der Betreiber einer Anlage, und der sollte auch darauf achten, dass seine Geräte alle erforderlichen Vorschriften einhalten,
und auch elektrische Prüfzeichen wie das VDE, GS oder TÜV Zeichen besitzen.

So, dass waren meine 2 Cent zu diesem Thema, denn sonst müßte ich ein Honorar in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## Mr.DD (5. Juni 2017)

die 2m sind einfach nur dazu da dass man nicht mit der einen hand an die steckdose fassen kann und gleichzeitig die andere hand im wasser hat.
alles andere spielt keine rolle ob ein kabel beschädigt ist oder nicht.... das nennt man dann unfall.

alles was 230V hat muss man also vor dem schwimmen oder hand ins wasser halten den stecker ziehen.
tauch UVC muss dann ja auch so aufgebaut werden steckdose 2m entfernt und vorm schwimmen stecker ziehen.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Juni 2017)

Also Sucherheit ist schon wichtig.
Aber ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich die Pumpe und ggf. auch UVC nicht ausmache, wenn ich mal die Füße ins Wasser baumeln lasse.
Sitze aber auch auf einer Holzterrasse, welche auf __ Stelzen aus Plasik montiert sind.

Und jetzt eine  ganz einfache Frage an die Elektriker. Kann ich trotzdem deswegen eine geschossen kriegen?


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Juni 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Und jetzt eine ganz einfache Frage an die Elektriker. Kann ich trotzdem deswegen eine geschossen kriegen?


Wo/wie ist deine Pumpe eingebaut? Pumpenschacht, Filterkeller, geerdet?


----------



## dizzzi (5. Juni 2017)

Im Teich versenkt. Geerdet ist die wohl nur durch den Hersteller.


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Juni 2017)

Wenn Pumpe im Teich, geht der Fehlerstrom im günstigsten Fall über den PE und löst den FI aus.
Im ungünstigsten Fall ist der L fehlerhaft. Der Fehlerstrom würde dann versuchen, über das Wasser abzufließen. Ist der Teich geerdet, löst dann der FI aus. Ist der Teich dagegen gut isoliert, patscht es beim ins Wasser fassen.


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juni 2017)

Ich habe heute ein Buch bekommen, welches ich sehr weiterempfehlen kann, für alle, die sich mit dem Thema weiter auseinandersetzen möchten.
*Hörmann, Nienhaus, Schröder :"Errichten von Niederspannungsanlagen in feuchter oder nasser Umgebung...."; Kommentar der VDE0100-702, VDE-Schriftenreihe*
Die Auflage ist von 2003 und im WWW sehr günstig zu schießen. Die Änderung der VDE von 2003 zu 2012 ist meines Wissens sehr marginal.

Ich zitiere mal daraus, einen Absatz, den ich sehr interessant fand. (bin ja noch nicht sehr weit mit Lesen gekommen....)

_Ganz erhebliche Probleme dürften sich in Zukunft bei künstlich angelegten Teichen, insbesondere im Privatbereich, ergeben. Solche Teiche haben immer ein Becken, entweder gemauert oder mit Folie ausgekleidet. Somit ist hierfür diese Norm - d.h. entweder mit den Anforderungen für Becken von Schwimmbädern oder mit denen für nicht begehbare Becken - anzuwenden. So betrachtet dürfte es kaum mehr möglich sein, insbesondere bei Reihenhäusern einen solchen Teich zu errichten, da die in DIN VDE 0100-702 festgelegten Bereiche die Errichtung jeglicher elektrischer Anlagen im Umfeld von horizontal 3,5m vom Beckenrand im Freien nur mit großen Einschränkungen erlaubt. Weder der, der sich einen solchen Teich in seinen Garten bauen möchte, noch der Nachbar werden jedoch Kenntnis von dieser Norm haben und sie daher nicht einhalten, insbesondere, wenn elektrische Anlagen schon vorhanden sind.
(....)
Formal dürfte der Teich nicht errichtet werden, wenn im Nachbargrundstück eine elektrische Anlage - insbesondere eine Steckdose, die z.B. zum Rasenmähen benötigt wird - vorhanden ist, die in Bereich 1 des neuen Teichs vom Nachbarn hineinragt.
(....)
Hier muss sicher nochmal darüber nachgedacht werden, ob es notwendig ist, die Norm so streng zu fassen. (....) Auf der anderen Seite muss natürlich die Frage erlaubt sein, warum eine Person bei einem solchen Teich bezüglich des Schutzes gegen elektrischen Schlag und des Wasserschutzes weniger geschützt sein soll als in einem Schwimmbad._​
Kapitel 3.3.5 Zusammenfassung zum Anwendungsbereich; S. 75​


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2017)

Willkommen in der Realität, kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juni 2017)

Willkommen....Jetzt musst Du nur noch auf die Bereichseinteilung 0 und 1 gucken. Diese erlaubt ausserhalb der Bereiche  0 und 1 Elektroinstallitionen mit 230V.
Das geht...theoretisch..direkt neben dem Becken unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.
Angenommen:
-...ein Teich mit 30cm über umgebendes Erdreich angelegt.
-Wasserspiegel -10cm also 20cm über Erdreich
Bereich 0 ist das Becken bis OK Becken, Bereich 1 ist ab OK Becken 2m horizontal seitlich weg.

Somit wäre der 20cm hohe Bereich des Teichsockels z.B. gar nicht erfasst...und ich könnte dort- natürlich unter Beachtung weiterer Vorschriften- eine 230V Steckdose anbringen, weil ausserhalb Bereich 0 und 1.

Ausserhalb Bereich 0 und 1 ist es ja erlaubt....230V Installationen und Geräte..Bereich 2 mit Schutzmaßnahmen (Erdung, FI/RCD)

Das dieses am "Teichsockel"  natürlich sicherheitstechnisch Quatsch ist, und ich so etwas nicht installieren würde...

Bei mir ist es übrigens mit den Nachbarn so ähnlich:
Mein Teichrand ist 1m vom Zaun entfernt, 0,1m höher als der Zaunsockel.
Nachbars Grundstück liegt 0,5m tiefer als meines.

Er hat dort das Elektrokabel verlegt und die Steckdosen für den 1,5m vom Zaun entfernt stehenden Pool...und auch seine 230V Poolpumpe steht da offen. Ich habe es nett angemerkt....."ist ja ein FI davor"....
In Bezug auf meinen Teich ist es ja so OK, weil seine Elektroinstallation unterhalb Bereich 1 liegt - von meinem Teich aus gesehen.
---------
Übrigens, was würde im Schadensfall der "Richter" fragen??
Vielleicht würde er fragen, ob sich der Teichler nicht vor Errichtung des Teiches über die Vorschriften hätte informieren können und auch einmal über den Zaun gucken....oder eben den Teich mit Abstand zu den Elektroinstallationen des Nachbarn errichten....
Jetzt kann man wieder drüber schmunzeln- wer mag. Es gibt und gab leider immer wieder Vorfälle. Wenn auch zum Glück recht selten...
--
hier nochmal der link zur "rechtlich sauberen" Leseprobe eines Fachbuches, wo man die Bereichseinteilung sieht.
http://www.vh-buchshop.de/media/upload/file/leseproben/143416MS.pdf

Rhabanus:
Willkommen im Kreis der "Fachbuchzitierer". 
Übrigens..werden "Pumpenschächte" verkauft, die als obere Abdeckung Holzbretter haben können.
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Pumpenschaechte-Filterstationen/
In der Beschreibung steht übrigens Abstand 2,5m vom Teich einzuhalten....aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine neuere Fassung der DINVDE 0100 702 mit anderen Bereichseinteilungen wo ich noch kein "Fachbuch" gefunden habe.
Pumpen sind "Betriebsmittel"...

Übrigens: Die DIN VDE 0100 702 regelt nur die Vorschriften zur Elektroinstallation..
Ein Filterkeller direkt am Teich ist nicht unzulässig. Es geht nur um die Abstände der Elektroinstallation zum Teich oder die bauliche Trennung.

Wenn z.B. ein Filterkeller 3m lang ist vom Teichrand aus gesehen, dann darf man innerhalb des Bereiches 1 (2m entfernt ab OK Wasser) keine 230 V installieren.
Aber von 2-3m erlaubt- unter Einhaltung weiterer Vorschriften.

So schwer ist das alles nicht.


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

um es mal ganz plump zu sagen.

wenn der Filterkeller direkt am Teich angebaut wurde, darf ich an der Wand zum Teich nichts installieren. sollte der Filterkeller aber z.B. 3m breit sein darf ich an der gegenüberliegenden Wand alles installieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juni 2017)

Richtig.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> um es mal ganz plump zu sagen.
> 
> wenn der Filterkeller direkt am Teich angebaut wurde, darf ich an der Wand zum Teich nichts installieren. sollte der Filterkeller aber z.B. 3m breit sein darf ich an der gegenüberliegenden Wand alles installieren.



Da fühle ich mich gleich viel sicherer, wenn ich das alles beachte.
Dann muss der Strom ja erst von der gegenüberliegenden Wand rüber zu mir kommen....da kann ich bestimmt drauf reagieren.

Aber das es eigentlich Quatsch ist, das wisst ihr schon, oder?
Was nützen die Vorschriften, wenn man als wahres Ziel hat erst keinen Schaden entstehen zu lassen?

Oder seid Ihr alle Beamte die sich gerne in Vorschriften tummeln?


----------



## Rhabanus (8. Juni 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bereich 0 ist das Becken bis OK Wasser, Bereich 1 ist ab OK Wasser 2m horizontal seitlich weg.
> 
> Somit wäre der 20cm hohe Bereich des Teichsockels z.B. gar nicht erfasst...und ich könnte dort- natürlich unter Beachtung weiterer Vorschriften- eine 230V Steckdose anbringen, weil ausserhalb Bereich 0 und 1.



Nee, Vorsicht.
Bereich 0 umfasst das Innere eines Beckens, ungeachtet einer virtuellen Wasserlinie.
Bereich 1 besteht zwischen der Grenze des Bereichs 0 und der senkrechten Fläche in 2m Abstand vom inneren Rand des Beckens.
Das was du skizzierst stimmt leider nicht mit der VDE überein.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Rhabanus:
> Willkommen im Kreis der "Fachbuchzitierer".


Ja, ich mach ja eher Werbung, dass ich noch 2..3 Teichler die Fachbücher holen und wir hier in die Diskussion viel Substanz reinkriegen ...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht übrigens Abstand 2,5m vom Teich einzuhalten....aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine neuere Fassung der DINVDE 0100 702 mit anderen Bereichseinteilungen wo ich noch kein "Fachbuch" gefunden habe.


Nee, Bereich 1 hört weiterhin nach 2m auf. NG will das vermutlich "idiotensicher" machen, so dass die Leute wirklich 2m vom Wasser wegbleiben. (In der Stadt fährst du doch auch nicht 49,9 km/h, oder? )
Weisst du, wie NG ihre 220V-Pumpe in dem Schacht anklemmen lässt? Der Schacht liegt nämlich in Bereich 2, da darf zwar 220V hin, aber unter strengen Anforderungen (die ich momentan noch nicht komplett verinnerlicht habe)


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juni 2017)

Stimmt- OK Becken. Das ist sogar noch besser.....weil dadurch mehr Auslegungsfreiheit besteht für nebenstehende Installationen.
Das mit der Wasserlinie war eine falsche Skizze von einer Pumpenkammer bei Oase. Da begann der Bereich 1 genau an dem Punkt, wo die Wasserlinie am Ufer angrenzte.......
In dem verlinkten  "Fachbuch" ist es auch korrekt beschrieben. Ebenso in der Skizze von Teichinteressent.
---
Bereich 2 sind 230 Elektroinstallationen erlaubt unter gewissen Schutzeinrichtungen. (RCD/ FI)
Und ein wenig weiter hinten steht noch etwas zum Erden von Metallteilen im Bereich 0 und 1...


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich versteh eure Probleme nicht 
Da steht was von: wenn in separaten Raum dann ist das alles sch.... egal.
Ein Keller ist in meinen Augen ein separater Raum. Wenn man jetzt nicht gerade direkt vom Wasser aus um die Ecke in eine Steckdose greifen kann dann ist doch alles im Sinne der Norm und nu hört auf (einige) zu stänkern. Wenn einer der Meinung ist er muss sich außerhalb von Normen bewegen muss er auch die Konsequenzen dafür tragen.
Und der der sich immer an alle Normen und Vorschriften hält darf nur mit Steinen werfen, sofern keine Norm dem widerspricht


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juni 2017)

Du kannst durchaus Recht haben. Ein wenig positiv inspiriert wurde das Thema ja von Norbert (NG). 
Irgendwie kam da dessen Ansicht durch, dass Schwerkraftfilterkeller illegal sind und kein Elektroinstallateur z.B: meinen Filterkeller anklemmen darf...würde.

Was bei Betrachtung des abgeschlossenen Deckels (bauliche Trennung und somit raus aus Bereich 0,1,2) wiederum Deiner Auffassung nach OK wäre....

Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Oder seid Ihr alle Beamte die sich gerne in Vorschriften tummeln?


ne, bestimmt nicht, aber auch keinen Bock für eine Steckdose in den Knast zu gehen....


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2017)

... oder einfach alles nur mit Druckluft betreiben, den / die Kompressoren dann normgerecht im FI-Schutzbunker verbaut.

als Antrieb für TF / EBF müssten halt Druckluftmotoren herhalten


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Druckluft betreiben


Tja Mitch , bei deinen "Strickkünsten" wohl auch besser !  Die Bilder hierzu kann man nicht hier verlinken !


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Juni 2017)

> als Antrieb für TF / EBF müssten halt Druckluftmotoren herhalten


... die dann mit Druckluft angetrieben werden. 
Sorry, der mußte mal sein.


----------

